# Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*
http://www.n-tv.de/wissen/Angelirrtum-entlarvt-article11921741.html
 Zum Thema Schonmaße bei NTV, interessant..


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Dezember 2013)

*catch & release*

Angelirrtum entlarvt. Dicke sollst du meiden

http://n-tv.de/wissen/Angelirrtum-entlarvt-article11921741.html


Gerade auf ntv gefunden, dachte hier passt es am besten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Habs passend hierher geschoben, da schon veröffentlicht bei uns hier..


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

PS:
Davon ab find ich den Titel falsch.

Angler machen ja nicht Schonmaße/Schonzeiten, sie müssen sich dran halten.

Ins Leben gerufen werden Schonzeiten/maße vom Gesetzgeber und von Bewirtschaftern, nicht von Anglern..

Also müsste es Bewirtschafter- oder Gesetzgeberirrtum heissen..


----------



## Jose (16. Dezember 2013)

*Dicke sollst du meiden: Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Studie zum Thema Entnahmefenster


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden: Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Ein Höchstmass währe zu begrüssen.
Kenne ein Gewässer wo Hecht,Zander u. Barsch ab einer gewissen Grösse released werden MÜSSEN.

Würde ich aber nur bei Arten machen die sich in unseren Breiten auch selbst reproduzieren.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden: Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Bei uns in den Gewässern der FSG gibt es ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen. Das geht vom Mindestmaß aus, bis zu glaube ich 75 cm. Alles darüber ist dann als Laicherschutzmaß benannt.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden: Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Bei uns in den Gewässern der FSG gibt es ein Entnahmefenster für Karpfen. Das geht vom Mindestmaß aus, bis zu glaube ich 75 cm. Alles darüber ist dann als Laicherschutzmaß benannt.



Das muss dann aber auch ein kleineres ziemlich flaches Gewässer sein. Ansonsten währe das mit dem Laichen von Karpfen fast unmöglich, da der Karpfen eine gewisse Wassertemperatur und Zeit zum ablaichen braucht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

In dem Artikel gings auch nicht um Karpfen, bitte erst mal lesen..


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In dem Artikel gings auch nicht um Karpfen, bitte erst mal lesen..



Deshalb auch der zweite Absatz in meinem ersten post.
Man weiss ja wie sensibel manche Zielfischgruppen sind.
Und da der karpen in meinen Augen ein impotenter Besatzfisch ist fällt dieser natürlich raus.


----------



## .Sebastian. (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden: Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Jose schrieb:


> Studie zum Thema Entnahmefenster



unter dem link finde ich nur den o.g. Artikel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Da dazu mehrere Threads aufgemacht wurden, habe ich die alle hier zusammengefasst aus den verschiedenen Bereichen.


----------



## Riesenangler (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Das gilt nicht für ein oder zwei Gewässer der FSG. Sondern für alle Gewässer. Zusammen mehrere tausend Hektar.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Das gilt nicht für ein oder zwei Gewässer der FSG. Sondern für alle Gewässer. Zusammen mehrere tausend Hektar.



Und was ist mit den Raubfischen?
Oder gilt das nur für die Karpfen?


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Ja, die Überschrift ist falsch.
Das ist ja kein Angelirrtum sondern Sache der Gesetzgebung.
Dem Angler wird jede Entscheidungskompetenz abgesprochen (oft verstehe ich es).
Dem Bewirtschafter auch (das verstehe ich weniger).
In offenen Gewässern sollte man sich schon auf eine Linie einigen, in geschlossenen sehe ich das als Sache des Bewirtschafters.
Aber wir sind ja alle zu blöd dafür, also Gesetze
Irgendwelche Exteme (kompletter Schutz) funktionieren in der Natur fast nie, die Mischung machts.|bla:
Karpfen über 75cm komplett zu schützen ist schmarrn. Was ist wenns zuviele werden?
Beim Raubfisch das gleiche.


----------



## RudivomSee (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Jeder Angler der etwas Hirnschmalz hat wusste das schon lange. Den Kochtopfanglern und Goldzahnkormoranen ist es wahrscheinlich völlig egal, die machen eh weiter wie gehabt.


----------



## Hezaru (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Rudi, öhm ja,
so kann mans naturlich auch sagen.#h


----------



## ha.jo (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Dem Angler wird jede Entscheidungskompetenz abgesprochen (oft verstehe ich es).


Kann ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen.#c
Bis auf spezielle Regelungen einzelner Fischereirechteinhaber(z.B.Fischer) oder einer rechtlich vorgeschriebenen Entnahmepflicht einzelner Fischarten kann ich hier(BRB) selber entscheiden ob überhaupt oder welche Fischgröße ich entnehme.
Vom Entzug jeglicher Entscheidungskompetenz für Angler kann keine Rede sein.


----------



## pxnhxxd (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



RudivomSee schrieb:


> Jeder Angler der etwas Hirnschmalz hat wusste das schon lange. Den Kochtopfanglern und Goldzahnkormoranen ist es wahrscheinlich völlig egal, die machen eh weiter wie gehabt.



Hast dir vieleicht schon mal dran  gedacht, das sich so mancher Angler als Kochtopfangler darstellt obwohl er keiner ist, weil er halt nicht so dämlich ist hirnlose Parolen in die Welt zu setzen und sich selbst zu schützen.
Wenn es ein Höchsmass geben würde müsste sich auch der Gourmet daran halten.
Das du jetzt einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz aufmachst begreif ich jetzt nicht.


----------



## B.Mech (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Offener Brief von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus zur NDR Doku „Hobby mit Widerhaken“*

http://www.stern.de/wissen/studie-z...ische-vorteilhaft-fuer-bestaende-2077912.html


----------



## RudivomSee (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



pinhead schrieb:


> Hast dir vieleicht schon mal dran  gedacht, das sich so mancher Angler als Kochtopfangler darstellt obwohl er keiner ist, weil er halt nicht so dämlich ist hirnlose Parolen in die Welt zu setzen und sich selbst zu schützen.
> Wenn es ein Höchsmass geben würde müsste sich auch der Gourmet daran halten.
> Das du jetzt einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz aufmachst begreif ich jetzt nicht.




Wenn ich von Kochtopfangler rede, dann meine ich nur DIE, wie wer sich darstellt um sich zu schützen ist in diesem Falle Nebensächlich.

Einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz aufmachen? war mit dieser Äußerung niemals mein Begehr.
Sollte sich jemand durch diese Äußerung ans Bein gepinkelt fühlen so möge er es mir per PN mitteilen.

Jedem anderen sage ich, es ist so zu verstehen wie "geschrieben" 
Mit meinen 50 Lenzen auf dem Puckel habe ich es nicht nötig vieldeutig zu schreiben. Alles hineininterpretierten anderer User ist Sinnlos und ändert nichts am Posting.|supergri


----------



## gaerbsch (17. Dezember 2013)

*Neue Studie - catch&release !!!*

Das werden sich viele schon gedacht haben...

http://derstandard.at/1385171200451/Warum-Angler-grosse-Fische-wieder-freilassen-sollten


----------



## Mozartkugel (17. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Neue Studie - catch&release !!!*

Guten Morgen liebe Kollegen aus dem schönen Österreich |supergri

EDIT: Beitrag wurde zusammengefügt, deshalb mein Gruß


----------



## Stefff (17. Dezember 2013)

*Zurücksetzen Kapitaler Fische*

Hallo allerseits!

Anbei ein Artikel unserer Lokalpresse, falls nicht schon irgendwo gepostet!

[FONT=&quot]: http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...he-vorteilhaft-fuer-Bestaende-id28132502.html[/FONT]

Grüße, Stefff!


----------



## Matthias_R (18. Dezember 2013)

*Prof Arlinghaus und das "Küchenfenster"*

http://news.de.msn.com/wissen/studie-zur%c3%bccksetzen-kapitaler-fische-vorteilhaft-f%c3%bcr-best%c3%a4nde

Ich glaube, so machen das schon viele. Nen 60-cm-Hecht ist schließlich besser zu verarbeiten, zu verzejren und zu lagern als eine 1,20-Hecht-Oma.
Würde die C+R vs Kochtopp-Diskussion entschärfen...


----------



## Hezaru (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Ich müsste noch ein Beispiel zu meiner Meinung schreiben.Bei uns in der Gegend gibts einen Baggersee der unter Naturschutz steht. Denke 10 bis 20 hektar und tief genug.
Der See ist jetzt wohl über 20 Jahre alt.
irgendwann ist dann Fisch eingeschleppt worden.
Auch Hecht und Zander (wie auch immer|supergri)
Wasservögel haben dort nicht gebrütet, die wussten schon warum. Wenn mal ein Frosch ins Wasser sprang ist er sofort wieder panisch Richtung Ufer geschwommen...der wusste auch warum
Es gab Gerüchte von experimierfreudigen Jugendlichen dass grosse Raubfische auf alles beisen was ins Wasser fällt. Gerüchte halt|kopfkrat
Der See hätte sich massvoll beangelt gehört. Enten haben sich nicht landen trauen, von Rallen ganz zu schweigen.
Hier hat der Naturschutz das Gegenteil erreicht von dem was er erreichen wollte.
Ich wollte damit nur ein Beispiel geben das alle Extreme in der Natur Mist sind (meiner Meinung nach, aber ich weiss auch nicht alles), auch der totale Schutz aller grossen Fische.
Jetzt ist der Fischbestand gekippt die grossen Raubfische nur noch wenige (Altersschwäche Jugendliche Arbeiter?).
Jungfische anscheinend viele (vermutung) da letzten Winter 80 bis 100 Kormorane dort waren und das Elend fängt von vorne an.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Dein Beispiel beschreibt wohl den Zustand ohne Menschen, also den Normalzustand.

 Ich denke aber auch dort wurde heimlich besetzt und gefischt.
 Also nicht ganz normal.


----------



## Hezaru (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Na ja, ohne Menschen?
Die Zander ohne Enten?
Ganz egal wie, die Schwankungen sind enorm.
Amphiebien tote Hose.
Woher die Jugentlichen ihre Infos herhaben hab ich natürlich auch keine Ahnung. Aber der Baggerführer hat das gleiche gesagt#c

Ich denke aber auch dort wurde heimlich besetzt und gefischt.
 Also nicht ganz normal.

das ist natürlich nicht vollkommen ausgeschlossen
Sonst hätte ich ja auch keine Gerüchte gehöhrt...:m


----------



## Hezaru (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Bernd 2000
ist schon klar.
Die Natur denkt in hunderten von Jahren, wir nicht.
Der Naturschutz denkt aber auch zu kurz, die denken wenn das Angeln an einem nicht ablassbahrem Gewässer
verboten wird haben sie gewonnen.
Wenn da immer wieder mal ein Hecht über 1m
und Zander ü 90cm entnommen ist das auch in O.
Ich denke dort wurde heimlich besetzt und und geangelt. Also ganz normal in D:


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Hier wird einmal eine etwas andere Meinung dazu vertreten:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/biuz.201310514/abstract

http://www.fischfauna-online.de/cms2.0/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=206&Itemid=213


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. Dezember 2013)

*Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Hallo zusammen.

Was denkt ihr, ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte  (90+) wirklich nachhaltig für ein Gewässer?

Ich setz auch je nach Bedarf und je nachdem wie der Fisch gehakt ist  größere Barsche oder Hechte zurück. Ich find es ist aber nicht ganz  sauber durchdacht wenn von mancher Stelle argumentiert wird große  Laichfische sollten immer zurückgesetzt werden.

Auf der einen Seite sind solche Fische  ja definitiv im laichfähigen Alter, andererseits sind das aber auch schon welche mit 50 cm (und auch die haben viel Laich). 
Ob ein großer wirklich großwüchsige Gene hat ist auch nicht unbedingt sicher (außer man macht ne Altersprobe). Evtl. hat ja auch der 50er oder 60er großwüchsige Gene...

Was halt schon auch sicher ist, ist dass ein 90+ Hecht einiges verputzt. Das kann auch mal ein 50er Hecht sein oder ein 40er Barsch oder Zander.  Die kommen dann möglicherweise nicht oder schlecht hoch. Wie sollte man das hinsichtlich des Zurücksetzens bewerten?

Würd  mich mal interessieren wie ihr das so seht.

Ein herzliches Petri!
Ingo


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Dazu gibt's wohl Studien von Fischereiwissenschaftlern:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=276684


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Hi Dorschgreifer,

leider ist der Artikel nicht öffentlich. 

Schade.

Hast du ihn?


----------



## Perca3.0 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Ok, das klingt schon recht plausibel was da in diesem kurzen Artikel steht. 
Werd mir mal in Ruhe den Arlinghausartikel durchlesen. Den verschlüsselten hier (http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/biuz.201310514/abstract) würd ich auch gern mal lesen .

Trotzdem möcht ich mich nochmal an euch wenden. Ich stell ich mir so nen mittelgroßen Baggersee vor in dem alle Hechte mit sagen wir über 80 zurückgesetzt werden, während die zwischen 50-80 größtenteils mitgenommen werden.

Kommt so eine Pyramide zustande?

Ist so ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen?

Was passierte wenn 20 Ü80 Hechte sich entlang der Ufer positionieren? Könnte es nicht passieren dass diese Hechte alles auffressen?

Kennt jemand nen See wo sowas ausprobiert wurde?


----------



## feko (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Hallo,so ist eine Pyramide herzustellen,die unterstände sind immer die gleichen,bzw,grade größere Hechte suchen das Freiwasser auf.
Also,große Hechte brauchen nicht unbedingt mehr Revier,
und auch kleinere Hechte sind sehr territoriel,und fressen noch kleinere.
Das Größere Problem ist überhaupt die zu starke entnahme-egal,ob groß oder klein


----------



## pxnhxxd (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Da wo ein kapitaler gefangen wird rückt der nächst grössere Nach.
Grosse Hechte haben ein ausgeprägtes Revierverhalten.
An Stellen wo du regelmässig kleine Hechte fängst steht selten ein kapitaler. Ist in Stillgewässern eher zu bemerken als in Strömen.
Ausnahmen sind natürlich grosse Talsperren wo zb Hechte gerne Renkenschwärme folgen.

Ist aber nur meine Meinung auf meinen Erkenntnissen basierend.

Aber da hat vieleicht ein anderer andere Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ob Grosshechte den besseren Genlaich haben weiss ich nicht.

Hechte zwichen 90-120cm würde ich releasen. 
Über 120cm naja, irgendwann läuft auch die Biouhr eines Hechtes ab.

Und bevor der zwei Jahre später an Altersschwäche stirbt kann man ihn auch entnehmen.
Ob der kulinarisch noch der Burner ist könnte aber bezweifelt werden.

Und da es regelmässig kleinere und mittlere Hechte mit Bisswunden von grösseren Artgenossen gibt, würde ich sagen das kapitale Hechte dem Bestand eher schaden als nützen.


----------



## Fin (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Trotzdem möcht ich mich nochmal an euch wenden. Ich stell ich mir so nen mittelgroßen Baggersee vor in dem alle Hechte mit sagen wir über 80 zurückgesetzt werden, während die zwischen 50-80 größtenteils mitgenommen werden.
> 
> Kommt so eine Pyramide zustande?
> 
> ...



Naja du unterstellt das die Hechtangler dann viele(alle?) Hechte fangen und ab dem Mindestmaß bis 80cm entnehmen würden. Es geht eher darum gerade WEIL Angler ja entnehmen den Bestand/die "wichtigen Laichfische" durch das Zurücksetzen der ü 80er zu stärken/zu schonen. Ich glaube nicht das alle Hechte gefangen werden oder das alle Standplätze dann durch ü 80er besetzt sind. Mehr große Laichfische = Mehr Nachkommen die du später entnehmen kannst. Und auch Großhechte leben nicht "ewig"...#c


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Deine Frage ist schon öfter eine Streitfrage gewesen.

 Als Faustregel der Fischerei gilt:" Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer"
 Deuten kann man das unterschiedlich,  aber die Fischerei scheint größere Hechte nicht zu wollen.
 Die wachsen schlechter und fressen gar Fische die sonst genutzt werden könnten.

 Nur hat sich die Fischerei auch nie mit Naturschutzfragen beschäftigen müssen oder für Nachhaltigkeit eingesetzt.
 Dort gilt der Ertrag, wie auf dem Acker.
 Dort gibt es auch Fischunkraut (Weißfische), Laichräuber (Quappe, Koppe), Fischfeinde (Otter, See u.Fischadler, Reiher und Eisvogel u.s.w) 

 Nun könnte man umgekehrt schreiben: " Am großen Fisch erkennt man eine naturnahe Nutzung"

 Ich denke in der Natur haben Großhechte Sinn, sonst hätte es sie nie gegeben.
 Ob es auf den ersten Blick sinnvoll erscheint das Fische älter werden dürfen als nötig, könnte sehr kurz gedacht sein. 
 (Ich denke da zum Bespiel an heimische Fressfeine wie den Kormoran.
 Plötzlich wird dann Erfahrung und Körpergösse wieder wichtig, von den wahrscheinlich besseren Erbanlagen und größeren Eiern mal abgesehen.






Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Kommt so eine Pyramide zustande?
> 
> Ist so ein Gleichgewicht herzustellen?
> 
> ...



 Ist eine Pyramide denn richtig, ist sie der natürliche Zustand ?


 Ist ein Gleichgewicht, denn nicht in jedem unbefischten Gewässer mit heimischen Fischen zu erwarten, oder muss man da helfend eingreifen?

 Zum Dritten Punkt: Das ist in anderen Ländern teilweise schon Gesetz.
 Aber wenn du wissen möchtest wie sich einige (geschützte)Großhechte auswirken, brauchst du nur Holland zu betrachten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Ich hatte 20 Jahre lang das Privileg einen Privatteich als einziger neben dem Besitzer beangeln zu dürfen. Dort wird jeder Fisch zurückgesetzt. Hinter jeder Seerose stand ein Hechtjüngling.
Dort war wunderbar zu beobachten, dass eben nicht die 80+ Hechte irgendwann "alles leerfressen". Sie wurden auch nicht mehr! Es wäre ja zu erwarten gewesen, dass ohne Entnahme irgendwann zu viele 80+ drin sind und der Nachwuchs nicht mehr hochkommt. Pustekuchen. Die Struktur blieb gleich. 2 Meterhechte, 5-8 80-100er, dann die Halbstarken.
Wie das funktioniert kann ich mir auch nicht recht erklären. Denn auch ein 100er Hecht putzt nicht mal eben nen 80er weg. Als ob die 80er das Wachsen einstellen, wenn die Gewässsergröße nicht mehr Nahrung und Lebensraum bereitstellt. Die Hechte wurden auch nicht größer als 100. Da passt sich die Natur wohl an. Obwohl regelmäßig Futterfisch besetzt wurde und in MAssen vorhanden war.
Der Teich ist mit "sportplatzgröße" überschaubar und wurde auch gelegentlich abgesenkt für Reparaturarbeiten. Somit war der Fischbestand kontrollierbar, die Zahlen passen.
Es gibt also m.E keinen Grund, auch aus einem kleinen Gewässer einen großen Hecht zu "entfernen". Wobei ich keinen verurteile, der ihn trotzdem zum essen entnimmt.

Die Anzahl der Hechte blieb übrigens auch konstant über die Jahre. Kormoran hin oder her. wenn welche wegkamen kamen wieder mehr hoch. 
Es braucht also auch keine "guten Laichfische". Wenn man die großen entnimmt werden andere groß. Ich glauube nicht dass das viel mit Genen zu tun hat, wohl weniger als 10%. Männer sind auch zu 90% zwischen 170 und 190cm groß. 10% Gene, der Rest ist einfach "Mensch".
Ich halte die "wertvollen Laichfische" für überbewertet.

Nur meine Beobachtung und Meinung, nicht schlagen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



> Aber wenn du wissen möchtest wie sich einige (geschützte)Großhechte auswirken, brauchst du nur Holland zu betrachten.


Der Vergleich wird immer wieder gemacht, ist aber nicht zu vergleichen, da es in weiten Teilen des Landes nicht etwa ein Entnahmefenster gibt, sondern die Entnahme von Hechten grundsätzlich verboten ist.
Für mich ein Grund nicht mehr nach Holland zu fahren, zumindest nicht zum Hechtangeln.Ich bin nämlich kein Spassdriller, brauche auch keine Phototrophäen!

Ich persönlich finde die Bestrebung sich ein Großfischparadies zu schaffen, um möglichst gute Chancen auf den Drill von Kapitalen zu haben, sie nach Beweisphoto zu releasen, schon fast pervers.(geht in Richtung moderne Karpfenangelei/Mast)
Und das damit einhergehende Märchen, vom genetisch höher wertigem Laich nur zweckdienlich.
Unbestritten ist die Quantität des Laichs von kapitalen Fischen.
Der Unsinn solcher Behauptungen entlarvt sich doch schon, wenn ein Hecht mit dem angeblich genetischem Potenzial zum 1,40m Monster abzuwachsen, schon mit 70cm gefangen wird und somit auch raus ist aus dem (angeblichen) Genpool, allerdings die Gelegenheit hatte, sich zuvor mindestens 2-3 mal zu vererben.
Es spielt also gar keine Rolle(genetisch), ob er nun tatsächlich 1,40m groß wird, oder schon vorher entnommen wurde!

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Geht man davon aus, dass ein Bestand zum Überleben genetisch breit aufgestellt sein muss, mithin auch das Größenwachstum, dann setzt die Vielzahl der Angler bei der ständigen Entnahme maßiger Fische einen Umweltreiz. Dieser wirkt sich dahingehend aus, dass dieser Angeldruck zu einer genetischen Bevorteilung der Kleinwüchsigkeit führt. Der kleinwüchsige Hecht kann somit aufgrund eines Mindestmaßes gegenüber dem Schnellwüchsigen mehrfach zur Fortpflanzung kommen.
Diese Anpassung soll wohl zeitlich recht schnell stattfinden.

Damit sind eigentlich "nur" Mindestmaße und je höher sie auch noch sind, unsinnig.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



> Damit sind eigentlich "nur" Mindestmaße und je höher sie auch noch sind, unsinnig.


Nach dieser These mache ich es mit der Entnahme wohl komplett falsch, da ich mein persönliches Schonmass auf etwa 65/70cm festgelegt habe.
Aber nicht etwa aus Hegegründen, sondern mir ist einfach zu wenig dran an einer 50er Hecht-Fritte!
Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass gleichen andere Angler, an dem seit 25 Jahren von mir befischten Baggersee(130ha) aus.
Dort ist jedenfalls die Alters, b.z.w. Größenpyramide in Ordnung!
Es gibt alle paar Meter die "Kleinen" von 50-70cm und Kapitale von bis zu 1,40m werden regelmäßig alle paar Jahre gefangen.
Eigentlich erstaunlich, trotz erheblichem Befischungsdruck, ohne Fangbeschränkung und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen (ich z.B.), genereller Entnahme.So ist es überhaupt kein Problem, auch für Gäste,in den fangträchtigen Zeiten, Frühjahr/später Herbst, mit 3 Küchenhechten nach Hause zu gehen!
Selbst fange ich übers Jahr etwa 80 Stück, wobei auch immer der Meter dabei ist.
So soll das auch bleiben und ich habe keine Lust, mir von irgendwelchen Releaserjüngern ein Küchenfenster einführen zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## ha.jo (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Diese Anpassung soll wohl zeitlich recht schnell stattfinden.



Interessant!
Sagt wer?
Datenbasis?
Was bedeutet zeitlich recht schnell?


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der Unsinn solcher Behauptungen entlarvt sich doch schon, wenn ein Hecht mit dem angeblich genetischem Potenzial zum 1,40m Monster abzuwachsen, schon mit 70cm gefangen wird und somit auch raus ist aus dem (angeblichen) Genpool, allerdings die Gelegenheit hatte, sich zuvor mindestens 2-3 mal zu vererben.
> Es spielt also gar keine Rolle, ob er nun tatsächlich 1,40m groß wird, oder schon vorher entnommen wurde!
> 
> Jürgen


 
 Jürgen wie hast Du geschrieben, das ist Unsinn.


 Du hast es nicht richtig verstanden, es ist unwichtig ob das Weibchen die Erbanlagen besitzt um 1,40 m zu werden.
 Wollte man das, würde man lediglich Großfische als Besatzfische vermehren.
 Aber ein ungewöhnlich Großer Fisch hat bewiesen das Er mit seinem Lebensraum sehr gut zurecht kommt.
 Das erst gab ihm die Möglichkeit seine Größe zu erreichen.
 Wachstum von Fischen hat in der Natur sicher wenig mit der Veranlagung von Größenwachstum zu tut, viel wichtiger sind Erbanlagen die nicht nur das Überleben ermöglichen, sondern dem Fisch auch eine für das Wachstum benötigte Nahrungsquelle erschließen.
 Ein schlechter Jäger kümmert halt, egal welche Anlagen er für Größenwachstum hat.
 (In der Fischmast, würde er möglichweise trotzdem zu einem Riesen werden)
 Darum ist Größe, in der Natur, mehr ein Indikator, im Überlebenskampf.
 (_Wichtig ist das auch bei der Partnerwahl, auch wenn Macht und Brieftasche, u.s.w einen gewissen Ausgleich....Entschuldigung bleiben wir bei Fischen_#q )

 Nur lässt es sich halt nicht in cm festmachen.
 Ein und der selbe Hecht, werden in unterschiedlichen Gewässern auch unterschiedlich abwachsen.

 So unterschiedlich, das selbst ein 70 cm Hecht, locker ein zukünftiger Erstlaicher sein kann.


 Eins ist sicher, besonders große Hechte, stehen für besonders gute Erbanlagen, ihres Nachwuchses.
 Kleinere  Hechte, könnten diese aber auch besitzen.
 Größere Hechte stehen für widerstandsfähigeren Nachwuchs, kleinere Hechte möglicherweise für eine bessere Befruchtung.
 Möglichweise ist es von Vorteil und wichtig, das Beide zum Zug kommen.

 Zwergwüchsige Hechte haben aber nun, möglichweise die beste Anpassung gefunden, sie sind dann vom Mindestmaß geschützt. |kopfkrat
 Bleibt zu hoffen das sie nicht nur kränkliche Fischlein sind, sondern  gesunde Zwerge von Wuchs. 

 Ich war mal leidenschaftlicher Hechtangler. 
 Wer sagt das so etwas, das so nur wegen c&r begründet wird.


 Ich mag kaum noch auf Hecht fischen, bei uns kommen so viele Angler auf so wenige Hechte.
 Da brauche ich es echt nicht mehr, auch noch regelmäßig gezielt machen.
 Ja, ich begrüße es, wenn da einige glatte Finger haben, wenn sie denn unbedingt alle den einzigen echten heimischen Räuber nachstellen wollen.
 Ich kann den Wunsch so ein Krokodil zu fangen ganz gut verstehen, aber Ihr Lebensraum ist ein Gewässer und keine Kühltruhe.
 Teilweise, finden sie aber auch auf Tellern Ihren begründeten Lebensraum.

 Ich denke das nicht C&R oder Kochtopfangler die Guten sind, sondern die die, die Ihr Tun nachdenklich betrachten.
 Wer letztere einschränkt, macht einen Fehler.
  #h


----------



## ruhrangler (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

ich glaube wir sollten hier keine zahlen 60 70 80cm was auch immer diskutieren, sondern das  thema mal grundsätzlich behandeln.

es gibt halt immer wieder mal die "ausnahme" fische, 
die frage ist wie sind sie so groß geworden und warum ist es von vorteil die entnahme von den "großen" zu verbieten ?

es ist ja nunmal so das die stärksten sich durchsetzen und da spielt genetik wohl ne entscheidende rolle.

hechte um nen meter sind zb. nicht die regel, sie bringen von hause aus ne überdurchschnittlich gute genetik mit, haben von den erfahrungen und verhaltensweisen ihrer vorfahren profitiert, haben natürlich auch glück gehabt, haben aus den situationen in denen sie einfach nur glück hatten gelernt, passen sich in dieser generation abermals an und geben all das genetisch weiter.

entnehmen wir die ganz großen, entfernen wir damit auch einen teil der genetik der stärksten und degenerieren sie damit ein stück weit.

so sehe ich das zumindest und auch bei mir ist nen 60-75er hecht durchaus nen teller fisch von denen man durchaus ab und zu einen mitnehmen kann.

aber die großen sollten drin bleiben.............

LG


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Baggersee(130ha)



130ha ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer! Je größer das System desto mehr Zeit werden Veränderungen benötigen, um sich auszuwirken!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



> 130ha ist natürlich schon ne Hausnummer! Je größer das System desto mehr  Zeit werden Veränderungen benötigen, um sich auszuwirken!



Das System funktioniert meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut und dies schon mindestens die 25 Jahre die ich dort fische.
Der See ist für einen Baggersee recht alt, die ersten Teile wurden schon vor ca.70 Jahren ausgebaggert!

@ Bernd, für die Antwort auf deinen letzten Beitrag brauche ich noch etwas Zeit!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Schaut euch doch mal den Extremfall an: Ein Gewässer, wo jeder Fisch mit Mindestmaß+10cm abgeschlagen wird. Nach einiger Zeit fehlt dann alles größere und es laichen eine gewisse Menge (kleiner) Hechte ab.

Wenn es hier nun ein Entnahmefenster gibt und es mal ein Hecht in die höhere "Schutzzone" schafft, dann steht dieser von nun an immer als Ablaicher zur Verfügung. Somit würden in so einem Gewässer mehr Hechte heranwachsen. Wenn man an Evolution glaubt, dann dürfte man auch davon überzeugt sein, das der Laich der großen (Ausnahme)Fische auf keinen Fall schlechter ist, als der Laich der kleinen Fische.

Und bevor nun jemand Sorge hat, dass die bösen Hechte alle anderen Fische dezimieren. Das Entnahmefenster muss natürlich auch auf alle anderen Fischarten bezogen werden. Somit erreichen dann auch Schleien, Karauschen und Brassen schnell den Bereich, wo sie sicher sind und ebenfalls immer als Laichfische zur Verfügung stehen.

Entnahmefenster sind eine klasse Sache um die Produktivität von einem Gewässer zu steigern. Nach ein paar Jahren hätten alle was davon. Es wachsen mehr Fische heran und es sind ein paar interessante Großfische im Gewässer.

Nur leider beisst sich die Theorie an der Praxis, wenn viele Angler lieber heute einen 60 cm Hecht haben wollen, als in 5 Jahren 10 60cm Hechte und 5 über 85cm, dann wird sowas eben nicht zustande kommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das System funktioniert meiner Ansicht nach sehr gut und dies schon mindestens die 25 Jahre die ich dort fische.
> 
> Jürgen


 
 So wie das klingt braucht man DORT, auch nichts zu ändern.
Da  sähe ich auch keinen Grund.
 Wenn nur einige Fische "Gute Anlagen" weitergeben, wird sich ihr Nachwuchs schon durchsetzen, wenn er denn "gut" ist.
 Ich denke aber auch, das schlechte Erbanlagen, sehr schnell wieder verschwinden können.
 Die Menge des Nachwuchses von Fischen, gleicht aufgetretene Fehler schnell wieder aus.
 Es Überleben ja nur Einzeltiere, aber wenn es bei Säugetieren die Fittesten von wenigen sind , sind es bei Fischen die Fittesten von zig Tausenden.

 Wenn ich Hechte entnehmen will, mache ich es halt da, wo es mehr Hechte als Angler gibt.

 ( 80 Hechte im Jahr = Traumbedingungen)


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

@Allrounder27
Das wird aber wenn  in manchen Vereinsgewässern bei uns nur bei Raubfischen gemacht.
Brassen und Karauschen haben bei uns in NRW noch nicht mal ein Mindestmaß.
Da ist in manchen Gewässer ein Entnahmefenster für den Hecht 60-89cm und Zander 55-80cm.
Selbst der Barsch muss ab 45cm wieder baden gehen.
Ist aber wie an einem Verbandsgewässer wie dem Rhein wieder schwer. Da die sich an gesetzlichen Mindestmaße halten müssen. Ob es da möglich währe ein Höchstmaß einzubringen wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Großhecht kann es nur geben, wenn denn das Gewässer auch die entsprechende Produktivität hergibt! Damit, den natürlichen Gefahren und dem endlichen Alter sind Befürchtungen eines Großhechtpuffs die Grundlagen entzogen.

Zu dem verwendet ein Hecht ab ca. 80cm weniger Energie zum Wachstum, sondern eher dann für die Laichproduktion. 
Der kleinere Hecht hingegen verbraucht erst einmal viel Energie zum Wachstum. Da diese aber in größerer Zahl vorkommen, sind sie es, die den "Fisch" verbrauchen!


----------



## sebwu (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

moin,
ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wer denn eigentlich auf die idee mit den besseren genen gekommen ist.
In einer stabilen population wird es wohl kaum großartig ausreißer im genpool geben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Wie ich geschrieben haben. Es wird auf keinen Fall schlechterer Laich durch die großen Fische zu erwarten sein. Ergo ist es auch nicht schlecht, große Fische im Wasser zu haben. Und dann war da noch die Sache mit der Evolution...


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



sebwu schrieb:


> moin,
> ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wer denn eigentlich auf die idee mit den besseren genen gekommen ist.
> In einer stabilen population wird es wohl kaum großartig ausreißer im genpool geben.



 Nur einige Wissenschaftler halt.
 Aber die haben halt keine Ahnung. 
 Vererbung und so ein Schickschnack ist natürlich Blödsinn....
 ....aber nur wenn man glaubt, das alles nicht einem stetem Wandel unterliegt.

 Ich glaube aber auch nicht an eine göttliche Schöpfung.
 Bleibt mir nur zu glauben das alles einer stetigen Anpassung unterliegt, um so mehr je höher der Angeldruck ist.
 Ich erlebe das in vielen Gewässern, Hechte kaum über das Mindestmaß überschreiten können.
 Ich denke der Druck sich anzupassen ist gewaltig.


----------



## sebwu (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

allerdings haben eben auch die kleineren hechte dieselben gene die sie auch weitergeben. ergo ist es auch nicht besser, große hechte im wasser zu haben|supergri
evolution|kopfkrat


----------



## pxnhxxd (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



sebwu schrieb:


> moin,
> ehrlich gesagt frage ich mich wer denn eigentlich auf die idee mit den besseren genen gekommen ist.
> In einer stabilen population wird es wohl kaum großartig ausreißer im genpool geben.



Desweiteren ist diese Angelegenheit eh fürn A...h, weil der Fänger über Leben u. Tot entscheidet. 
Und da denkt wohl noch nicht mal die Hälfte derer die hier diskutieren an Gene wenn sie die Hechtdame in den Händen halten. Warum auch.
Kann man ihn verwerten nimmt man ihn mit. Wenn nicht dann nicht.
Ich habe mein persönliches Küchenmaß. 

PS: Frauen vögeln sich auch nicht durchs Altersheim für das perfekte Kind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke der Druck sich anzupassen ist gewaltig.



Jupp. Pass dich an, oder stirb aus. So kann man es im Tierreich grob auf den Punkt bringen.


----------



## sebwu (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur einige Wissenschaftler halt.
> Aber die haben halt keine Ahnung.
> Vererbung und so ein Schickschnack ist natürlich Blödsinn....
> ....aber nur wenn man glaubt, das alles nicht einem stetem Wandel unterliegt.
> ...



dreh mir ma nicht die buchstaben auf der tastatur um...
ich weiß nicht warum ich jetzt in die kreationisten ecke gesteckt werden sollte.

tatsache ist doch das in gewässern mit natürlicher population eine sehr nahe verwandschaft zwischen den einzelnen individuen herscht, wenn dir untersuchungen bekannt sind welche eine große genetische diversität in einer einzelnen population belegen, bitte her damit.

das fische sich relativ einfach in ihrem größenwachstum an umwelteinflüsse anpassen können ist jetzt auch nicht neu und hat auch nicht immer was mit den genen zu tun.


----------



## Hezaru (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Hab mal irgendwo gelesen..
grössere Hechte haben auch grösseren Laich inkl. Dottersack,
Dadurch hält die grössere Brut auch länger durch bei Nahrungsknappheit,kaltem Wetter nach dem Schlupf der Brut.
Bei uns gibt es auch Jahre ohne Junghechtaufkommen (2013 ZB) in vielen Gewässern.
Wenn das stimmt mit grösserem Dottersack etz. kann ich mir schon vorstellen das die grossen Erfolgreicher sind.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



sebwu schrieb:


> dreh mir ma nicht die buchstaben auf der tastatur um...
> ich weiß nicht warum ich jetzt in die kreationisten ecke gesteckt werden sollte.


 
 War nicht bös gemeint.
 Zur Entschuldigung drehe ich es um.:q

 Ich glaube halt an Vielfalt von Lebensformen.
 Das sehe ich als gottgegeben an.
 Das Gegenteil müsste man mir schon beweisen.

 Spaß...

 Hechte sollen sich tatsächlich kaum unterscheiden, so etwas wie Stämme, als Anpassung wurde wohl nie nachgewiesen.
 Es gab aber mal einen Versuch mit gewässerfremden Hechten in Dänemark.
 Die dort fremden Hechte konnten sich nicht halten und verschwanden schnell wieder.
http://www.igb-berlin.de/pressemitt...aussicht-von-besatzmassnahmen-beim-hecht.html

 Sie waren wohl für dieses Gewässer nicht so gut angepasst wie die dort heimischen.
 Es muss also Unterschiede als Anpassung gegeben haben, nur verfolgte man so etwas früher wohl nicht.

 Wer kommt schon auf die Idee einen Boddenhecht in einen Tümpel zu setzen.
 Oder das mit einem Fisch aus einem  Moorgewässer nun in einem stark alkalischen Gewässer zu versuchen.
 Möglichweise überleben sie ja sogar, aber beim Nachwuchs beginnt dann schon wieder eine Auslese und langsame Anpassung.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Hechte sollen sich tatsächlich kaum unterscheiden, so etwas wie Stämme, als Anpassung wurde wohl nie nachgewiesen.
> Es gab aber mal einen Versuch mit gewässerfremden Hechten in Dänemark.
> Die dort fremden Hechte konnten sich nicht halten und verschwanden schnell wieder.
> http://www.igb-berlin.de/pressemitt...aussicht-von-besatzmassnahmen-beim-hecht.html
> ...



Der Versuch lief während der Besatzfischaktion! 
Am Schlechtesten erging es den gewässerfremden Hechten. Die konnten sich fast gar nicht im Bestand etablieren
Aber selbst den zu Vergleichszwecken entnommen Hechten aus dem selben Gewässer, mit denen man lediglich einmal um den Pudding fuhr und sie dann wieder einsetzte, versetzte man damit eine Schwächung in der weiteren Entwicklung. Im Bestand waren sie aber auffindbar

Stämme gibt es auch! Denen ist man im Rahmen obiger Aktion über den DNA-Vergleich auf die Schliche gekommen. So gibt es einen weit verzweigten Weserstamm und einen in den neuen Bundesländern. Die Grenze liegt in Niedersachsen auf Höhe Braunschweig/Helmstedt!
Einen ganz eigenen Stamm gibt es in Bayern!


----------



## Purist (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wie ich geschrieben haben. Es wird auf keinen Fall schlechterer Laich durch die großen Fische zu erwarten sein. Ergo ist es auch nicht schlecht, große Fische im Wasser zu haben. Und dann war da noch die Sache mit der Evolution...



Hat eine Hechtdame, kurz vor dem natürlichen Ableben, wirklich noch "guten Laich"? Mich stört das an dieser Studie, weil es nicht näher genannt wird, warum der Laich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere behauptet das sogar Arlinghaus mehrfach, bei Großfischen besonders hohe Güte/Qualität haben sollte. 
Im Alter nehmen doch Gendefekte zu, auch bei Eizellen. 
Bislang habe ich auch noch nirgendwo gelesen, dass Kapitale immer mehr Laich wie jüngere Exemplare produzieren können, irgendwo ist doch eine natürliche Grenze, oder gibt's die bei Fischen nicht?


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Purist schrieb:


> Hat eine Hechtdame, kurz vor dem natürlichen Ableben, wirklich noch "guten Laich"? Mich stört das an dieser Studie, weil es nicht näher genannt wird, warum der Laich, wenn ich mich recht erinnere behauptet das sogar Arlinghaus mehrfach, bei Großfischen besonders hohe Güte/Qualität haben sollte.
> Im Alter nehmen doch Gendefekte zu, auch bei Eizellen.
> Bislang habe ich auch noch nirgendwo gelesen, dass Kapitale immer mehr Laich wie jüngere Exemplare produzieren können, irgendwo ist doch eine natürliche Grenze, oder gibt's die bei Fischen nicht?


 
 Das mit den Defekten mag wohl stimmen.
 Spielt das aber bei der Eizahl wirklich eine Rolle ?
 Selbst wenn die Befruchtung durch Defekte schlechter sein sollte, ist 99,99 % einfach nur ein Versuch und über.
 (Kaufen wir behütete  Zuchtfische, überleben wohl 80%.
 Dort zählt Masse nicht Klasse, dort macht die Befruchtungsquote dann möglichweise Sinn )


 Aber die Eier, große Laichfische sind größer und enthalten auch mehr Energie.
 Die schlüpfenden Jungfische sind dann fitter, aber vor allem größer.
 Bedeutet ,sie vertragen auch Hungerzeiten besser und beim Hecht ist die Startgröße wohl ein besonders wichtiger Punkt, um Jäger und nicht Futter zu werden.

 Was aber, wenn Erfahrung bei Partnerwahl und Laichplatz oder Zeitpunkt, auch eine Rolle spielten?
 Ganz sicher werden größere Salmoniden auch tiefere Gruben in gröberen Kies schlagen können.
 Größere und Erfahrenere Nestbewacher werden ihre Brut auch besser zu schützen wissen.

 Möglichweise ist der Vorteil größere Eltern zu haben ungleich größer oder im Überlebenskampf der entscheidende Vorteil.
 Auf den Hecht bezogen, was bleibt von 100 kleinen Hechtlaven über, wenn es auch genauso viele, aber doppelt so große und mehrfach schwerere dort gibt, der Platz aber eng ist ?
 Wahrscheinlich....nichts.
 Selbst wenn es tausende wären, es würde nichts ändern..
 Lediglich von den Größeren würden einige überleben Ihren Größenvorsprung würden sie halten und erweitern.


 Ich denke, wir alle denken bei größeren Fischen an alte bald sterbende Fische.
 Das kann aber ganz anders sein, als bei Tieren, die mit der Geschlechtsreife aufhören zu wachsen und körperlich bald beginnen abzubauen.
 Vielleicht ist es eher so wie in den Wohlstand geboren zu werden, anstatt das Leben auf einer Müllkippe in irgend einem Slam zu starten.
 Auch da sind die Anlagen gleich, die Chancen aber nicht. 

 Die erfolgreiche, reifere Fischdame hat halt genug, 
 um mehr Energie in den Erfolg ihres Nachwuchs zu investieren.

 Tauscht Energie mit Geld, so würden wir das doch auch handeln.

 Muss nicht stimmen, sind halt meine Gedanken.|uhoh:


----------



## Sneep (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Hallo,
 eine pauschale Antwort, was  jetzt die bessere Lösung ist, wird es nicht geben. 

Dazu sind schon die Gewässer zu unterschiedlich. 

In einem großen Stausee entwickelt sich vor allem der Großhecht zu einem Freiwasserräuber.
Im kleinen See stehen hingegen Hechte aller Großen vorwiegend an der Gelegekante und konkurrieren im gleichen Lebensraum.

Abgesehen von der Genetik ist beim Hecht zu beachten, dass er über die Fähigkeit verfügt, seinen Bestand selbst zu begrenzen.

Daher können sich alle Veränderungen des Altersaufbaues fatal auswirken. Daher bin ich der Meinung alle fortpflanzungsfähigen Altersklassen müssen in etwa dem gleichen Befischungsdruck unterliegen. 

Eine einseitige Schonung von Großhechten führt dazu, dass sich der Bestand tendenziell in Richtung einiger weniger Großhechte entwickelt und langfristig der gesunde Altersaufbau verloren geht. Die Bestandskontrolle beim Hecht passiert ganz überwiegend bei der Brut. Nur hier ist es möglich, dass sich Hechte einer Generation gegenseitig verputzen. Übersteigt die Zahl von Großhechten ein gewisses Niveau, geraten immer mehr auch mittlere Hechte unter Druck.

Wenn Großhechte einseitig entnommen werden, führt das hingegen zum Verlust genetischer Qualität. Ein Hecht, der 10 Jahre in einem Gewässer überlebt hat, sollte auf alle Fälle die Chance haben, diese Fähigkeiten weiter zu geben.

Was die Qualität der Eier betrifft, so haben ältere Weibchen tatsächlich zunächst bessere, weil größere Eier. Ab einem gewissen Alter nimmt die Qualität dann aber deutlich ab.

Die Kunst der Hege besteht dann darin, die Bestimmungen so zu formulieren, dass eine Entnahme den Altersaufbau nicht zerstört. Das ist nicht einfach. 

Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal sicher, ob der 70-er Hecht ein 10-jähriger Milchner oder ein 4-jähriger Rogner ist.

So wichtig die Genetik auch sein mag, beim Hecht ist der Erhalt des Altersaufbaues wichtiger.

Das wirklich Entscheidende ist aber der Zustand des Gewässers. Wenn ich für den Hecht etwas tun will, muss ich hier ansetzen, dann macht der Hecht den Rest von ganz alleine.

SneeP


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Der Antwort von Sneep ist nix hinzuzufügen.

Außer vielleicht, dass das Argument der großen Hechte als bessere und unbedingt zu schonende Laichfische natürlich wunderbar den C&R Gedanken unterstützt.|rolleyes


----------



## Purist (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Außer vielleicht, dass das Argument der großen Hechte als bessere und unbedingt zu schonende Laichfische natürlich wunderbar den C&R Gedanken unterstützt.|rolleyes



Arlinghaus scheint fast nur für Argumente Pro-C&R zu forschen, oder habe ich da etwas in seinen Publikationen übersehen? |rolleyes

Das Blöde ist, man kann seine Erkenntnisse auch anders deuten. Dann wäre ein Entnahmefenster gleichzeitig ein Grund "gezieltes beangeln von Kapitalen" völlig zu untersagen.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Na, da merkt man jetzt, in welche Zwickmühle uns der VDSF mit seiner Auslegung der Rechtfertigung des Angelns hineingeritten hat, wenn man denn mal die Zielvorgabe einer Hegeverpflichtung im Hinblick auf sich selbst erhaltende bzw reproduzierende Bestände ernst nimmt*. 

Ob er nun in diese Richtung forscht? Das wäre natürlich vom Ergebnis her forschen und unwissenschaflich. Das kann man aber nicht erkennen.
Die Ergebnisse seiner Studien bestätigen aber wohl in vielen Fällen die Einführung von Küchenfensterlösungen beim Hecht.

Arlinghaus setzt sich daher auch für eine völlige Neubewertung der Rechtfertigung der Angelei ein.

*In diesem Zusammenhang ist es zustreffend, dassVoraussetzung ist, dass hierfür auch an den meisten Gewässern Strukturen zu schaffen sind,


----------



## Purist (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ob er nun in diese Richtung forscht? Das wäre natürlich vom Ergebnis her  forschen und unwissenschaflich. Das kann man aber nicht erkennen.
> Die Ergebnisse seiner Studien bestätigen aber wohl in vielen Fällen die Einführung von Küchenfensterlösungen beim Hecht.



Nicht nur das. 
Aber überschätze die heutige Wissenschaft nicht, auch Professoren können gezielt einseitig forschen und sich ebenso ein- oder mehrmals irren. 



Deep Down schrieb:


> Arlinghaus setzt sich daher auch für eine völlige Neubewertung der Rechtfertigung der Angelei ein.



Und in welche Richtung wird das gehen, bei jemandem der schon vor Jahren privat mit hübschen Mastkarpfen posiert hat? |kopfkrat
Ok, die Frage ist pure Ironie |rolleyes


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Purist schrieb:


> Arlinghaus scheint fast nur für Argumente Pro-C&R zu forschen, oder habe ich da etwas in seinen Publikationen übersehen? |rolleyes
> 
> Das Blöde ist, man kann seine Erkenntnisse auch anders deuten. Dann wäre ein Entnahmefenster gleichzeitig ein Grund "gezieltes beangeln von Kapitalen" völlig zu untersagen.


 
 Ja hast Du, 
 ich wenigstens kann mich nicht erinnern das er dabei mal auf  Karpfen einging.
 Auch wenn R.A aus der Karpfen-Scene kommt, scheint Er Beruf und Hobby zu trennen.

 Aber sicherlich ist die Betrachtung dann eine Andere, wenn man merkt wie wenige Große Fische in den Gewässern vorhanden sind, die dann aber trotzdem zu fangen sind.
 Ich denke, R.A hat die Ideen auch lediglich in die deutsche Anglerschafft gebracht, ich denke nicht, das es neue Ideen sind.
 Sein Meisterstück war es aufzuzeigen, welche Bedeutung Angeln in Deutschland hat, für Mensch, Wirtschaft und Natur.

 Ein Teilbereich ist dann der Angeldruck auf einzelne Zielfisch-Arten und eben weiterführend, wie sich das auf so eine Art auswirken könnte.
 Beim Hecht sind Großfische eben oft selten geworden. Das ist so normal , wie ein Wald mit einzelnen größeren Bäumen zwischen dem nachwachsenden kleineren Bäumchen.
 Der Normalzustand ist es wohl nicht.
 Das es so teilweise ist und wo Probleme entstehen könnten, darauf weist Er hin, wo die breite Masse es als normal und richtig betrachtet.



 Als ich das so hochgelobte Buch las, war ich fast endtäuscht, vieles empfand ich  schon lange so. 
 Im Nachhinein denke ich, das Buch ist so harmlos geschrieben, weil es sonst noch mehr Ablehnung gefunden hätte.

 Gut das es nun eine neue Betrachtung durch Fachkräfte gibt.
 Früher ging es entweder um Arten und Naturschutz,Tierschutz oder vor allem aber, um die Nutzung.
 Nun zeigt sich langsam, wie einseitig solche Betrachtungen (auch durch Fachkräfte), jede für sich sein können.


----------



## Purist (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ja hast Du,
> ich wenigstens kann mich nicht erinnern das er dabei mal auf  Karpfen einging.
> Auch wenn R.A aus der Karpfen-Scene kommt, scheint Er Beruf und Hobby zu trennen.



Was seine gesamten Veröffentlichungen betrifft, stimmt das nicht. Bezüglich der Karpfenangelei: Karpfensack Pro/Contra, in dem "hochgelobten" Buch Anfütterei insbesondere mit auch  Boilies (das ist sehr detalliert aufgeführt), dann noch die Widerstandskraft von Karpfen im Allgemeinen bezüglich C&R.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Als ich das so hochgelobte Buch las, war ich fast endtäuscht, vieles empfand ich  schon lange so.
> Im Nachhinein denke ich, das Buch ist so harmlos geschrieben, weil es sonst noch mehr Ablehnung gefunden hätte.



Ich habe es vorhin überflogen, es ist ja frei zum download erhältlich. Dort drin beschreibt er doch wunderbar wo noch weiter geforscht werden soll, was er in den vergangenen 7 Jahren dann auch tat. Das Entnahmefenster forderte er schon in dem Buch.
Etwas was mir jedoch völlig fehlt: Fisch als hochwertige Nahrungsquelle vor der eigenen Haustür/Vergleich des Angelns mit konventioneller Fischerei im Süß- und Salzwasser, natürlich auch bezüglich der Nachhaltigkeit. Aber immerhin schrieb er darin die 100% Zurücksetzer unter uns Anglern so klein wie möglich.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Purist schrieb:


> Was seine gesamten Veröffentlichungen betrifft, stimmt das nicht. Bezüglich der Karpfenangelei: Karpfensack Pro/Contra, in dem "hochgelobten" Buch Anfütterei insbesondere mit auch Boilies (das ist sehr detalliert aufgeführt), dann noch die Widerstandskraft von Karpfen im Allgemeinen bezü........


 
 Stimmt hatte ich vergessen.
 Ich hatte da mehr  an  Größtmaße für Karpfen gedacht.|evil:

 Was den Vergleich Angeln und Fischerei betrifft;
 DA wird man so etwas wohl scheuen, die einen machen es zum Spaß, letztere aus "vernünftigen Gründen" und als Broterwerb.
 Die Fischerei macht nebenbei eine prima Lobbyarbeit und hat viel Einfluss.
 Ich denke Sie ist ein langjähriger Partner für die Wissenschaftler auch für die vom Leibnitz .I.

 Aber warum den auch, Angler und Fischer sind nie Gegner, darum sind sie ja auch in einem Verband vereint.
http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/spartenverbaende.html
 Wenn der einzige Sinn Fangen und Verwerten ist, stimmt es ja auch.
 Ein Vergleich würde sich erst lohnen, wenn viele Angler aus anderen Gründen angeln.(Was Sie ja nach Auffassung vieler, nicht tun sollen.)
 Ich denke der Schwanz wedelt längst mit dem Kopf.
 Die Angler sind die die das Geld aufbringen und so die Jobs in der Binnenfischerei oft erhalten.
 Sei es über Kartenkauf, Fischbesatz, eingebrachten Besatz, Wiedereinbürgerungen oder wenn sie zusätzlich Speisefische erwerben.

 Das wäre es aber auch, was Angel-Verbände klarstellen sollten.


----------



## Perca3.0 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Ich hatte 20 Jahre lang das Privileg einen Privatteich als einziger neben dem Besitzer beangeln zu dürfen. Dort wird jeder Fisch zurückgesetzt. Hinter jeder Seerose stand ein Hechtjüngling.
> Dort war wunderbar zu beobachten, dass eben nicht die 80+ Hechte irgendwann "alles leerfressen". Sie wurden auch nicht mehr! Es wäre ja zu erwarten gewesen, dass ohne Entnahme irgendwann zu viele 80+ drin sind und der Nachwuchs nicht mehr hochkommt. Pustekuchen. Die Struktur blieb gleich. 2 Meterhechte, 5-8 80-100er, dann die Halbstarken.
> Wie das funktioniert kann ich mir auch nicht recht erklären.



Das nenn ich mal nen Feldversuch! Das ist doch toll wenn man  die Entwicklung in so nem kontrollierbaren System beobachten kann.

Im Hinblick auf die in diesem Thread behandelte Frage wäre es aus meiner Sicht interessant alle 80+ Hechte zu entnehmen. Wie entwickelt sich die Struktur? Ist es bald danach (2-3 Jahre) wieder wie vorher oder gibts danach weniger 80+ Hechte oder eventuell sogar mehr? 

Petri!
Ingo


----------



## lsski (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Ist das Zurücksetzen großer Hechte wirklich nachhaltig?*

Ich sehe hier kein Rätzel. weil Es gibt keine ideale Regel.
1.       Das Gewässer gibt vor wieviel Potenzial (Futter Wasserqualität Temperatur)  für Hecht da ist.
2. Wenn viele Große Hechte vorhanden sind ist es nicht schlimm einige zu entnehmen.
2.       Die Biomasse die dieser Fisch nicht frisst wird umgelagert.
In Kurzer Zeit gleicht sich der Bestand wieder aus.
  Wenn zu viele Große entnommen werden muss man nur warten. 
  Wenn man den Bestand von Hechten puschen möchte muss man  für Futter sorgen.
  Oder Konkurrenten ausschalten: Karpfen Brassen Waller Barsch raus ………Rotaugen werden Größer In eine par Jahr Steigt der Bestand an.
  G*rundgesetz ist : Das Gewässer gibt den Bestand vor.*
*Darum gibt es auch keine allgemeine idiale-Regel .*


----------



## Perca3.0 (30. Januar 2014)

*Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

Hallo zusammen.

Habt ihr das auch schon gelesen?
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Angler-fordern-Zwischenschonmass

Auch wenn ich solche Petitionen generell eigentlich ganz cool finde, *frage ich mich trotzdem manchmal ob uns das Entnahmefenster am Ende mehr hilft oder schadet*. 

Vielleicht sieht das der eine oder andere ja anders, aber *ich befürchte, dass *(wenn es kommen sollte) *erst das Entnahmefenster kommt und dann irgendwann generell das Fangen von Großen negativ gesehen oder gar verboten wird. *

So toll ichs fände wenn ich ab und zu nen Großen mehr fangen würde, aber *manchmal sollte man auch nen Schritt weiter denken*.

Damit wir (unsere Rechte) keinen Schaden nehmen *müsste* zunächst *Catch&Release gesellschaftlich mehr akzeptiert sein*. Wie das hinzukriegen ist weiss ich leider nicht. *Man bräuchte klare Argumente* und wir *Angler müssten mit einer Stimme sprechen*.

Petri!


----------



## Syntac (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

frag doch mal rum im Bekanntenkreis, ich habe einstimmiges Feedback bekommen:

Wenn man nen großen Fisch fängt, darf man den auch gerne mal schwimmen lassen! Aber gezielt große Fische fangen, nur um die wieder rein zu schmeißen, das ist verpönt.


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Damit wir (unsere Rechte) keinen Schaden nehmen *müsste* zunächst *Catch&Release gesellschaftlich mehr akzeptiert sein*. Wie das hinzukriegen ist weiss ich leider nicht. *Man bräuchte klare Argumente* und wir *Angler müssten mit einer Stimme sprechen*.



Warum sollten Angler, die auch einmal gerne einen Fisch mitnehmen, sich mit denen zusammentun, die das aufs heftigste Bekämpfen? Die F&F gehört übrigens auch dazu..


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

Weil man dafür kämpfen sollte - gegenseitig - dass beides möglich wäre?

Und der Angler im Einzelfall selber im Rahmen der Vorgaben der jeweiligen Bewirtschafter darüber entscheiden können sollte?

Dazu ist das Thema in zig Threads hier eh schon durchdiskutiert worden im Forum mit den Entnahmefenstern und dem Arlinghausartikel dazu..

wenn ich mal zu viel Zeit hab, such ich die alle raus und führ die in einen zusammen....


----------



## bissfieber (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

Ich find ein Zwischenschonmaß nur positiv und sinnvoll. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund einen besonders großen Fisch, zB nen Hecht von 100cm+ oder nen Karpfen von 15kg abzuschlagen. Dieses Fische sind sehr alt und wir essen schließlich auch kein altes Hund, Rind, Schwein,.... Außerdem ists halt so dass sich die Anzahlt der abgelegten Eier von Fischen nach der Größe richtet.


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil man dafür kämpfen sollte - gegenseitig - dass beides möglich wäre?



Das ist von denjenigen, die es beabsichtigen, gar nicht vorgesehen, dass "beides" drin ist. Das rechtlich verbindliche Entnahmefenster ist nur ein Schritt in eine andere Richtung: Entweder gar nicht mehr angeln oder 100% C&R.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und der Angler im Einzelfall selber im Rahmen der Vorgaben der jeweiligen Bewirtschafter darüber entscheiden können sollte?



Tun wohl die meisten von uns doch längst: Mit inoffiziellem Entnahmefenster angeln. Manche Aufseher nennen das auch: "der hat sich dummerweise irgendwie vom Haken gelöst und ist davon geschwommen".


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

Hab es schon mal irgendwo dazu geschrieben:
 Die Petition ist recht inhaltslos, miserabel gemacht und benennt das Ziel nicht wirklich.
 Ein richtiger Schritt aber in eine falsche, bzw. völlig unklare Richtung.

 Wer soll das Zwischenmaß festlegen?
 Der Gesetzgeber?
 Also das Land pauschal für alle Gewässer im Ländle?
 Das ist Murks!

 Es müsste eine Gesetzesgrundlage geben, die den Fischereirechtinhaber(!) berechtigt individuell für seine Gewässer Bestimmungen einzuführen.
 Was darf wann in welcher Menge und Größe mitgenommen werden und was soll zurück.
 Und innerhalb dieser Regelungen entscheidet dann der Angler selbst.
 Nur so macht's Sinn.


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



Foxfisher schrieb:


> Ich find ein Zwischenschonmaß nur positiv und sinnvoll. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach keinen Grund einen besonders großen Fisch, zB nen Hecht von 100cm+ oder nen Karpfen von 15kg abzuschlagen. Dieses Fische sind sehr alt und wir essen schließlich auch kein altes Hund, Rind, Schwein,.... Außerdem ists halt so dass sich die Anzahlt der abgelegten Eier von Fischen nach der Größe richtet.



sehr einseitig gedacht und mit halbwahrheiten gespickt.

antonio


----------



## Silvio.i (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

Kann das nicht jeder Inhaber des Fischereirechts selber festlegen? Also die Müritzfischer haben beim Karpfen ein Entnahmefenster 40-65cm. Und bei uns am Vereinsteich gilt, glaube ich das selbe?!


----------



## antonio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

kommt auf das bl drauf an.

antonio


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es müsste eine Gesetzesgrundlage geben, die den Fischereirechtinhaber(!) berechtigt individuell für seine Gewässer Bestimmungen einzuführen.
> Was darf wann in welcher Menge und Größe mitgenommen werden und was soll zurück.
> ...



Und genau so ist´s doch in NRW schon.

Grüße JK


----------



## pxnhxxd (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



jkc schrieb:


> Und genau so ist´s doch in NRW schon.
> 
> Grüße JK



Richtig.
Einige Vereine(Bewirtschafter) praktizieren das.

Man leset §6

http://www.asv-zuelpich.de/gewaesserordnung.html


----------



## Perca3.0 (31. Januar 2014)

*Umfrage - Entnahmefenster*

Hi,

wollt ne Umfrage machen.

Hat leider nicht funktioniert 

Petri!


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Umfrage - Entnahmefenster*

Ich würde gegen das "Entnahmefenster" stimmen, da es für eine allgemeine Aussage nicht spezifisch genug ist.:m Die Gewässerbedingungen sind zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



Syntac schrieb:


> frag doch mal rum im Bekanntenkreis, ich habe einstimmiges Feedback bekommen:
> 
> Wenn man nen großen Fisch fängt, darf man den auch gerne mal schwimmen lassen! Aber gezielt große Fische fangen, nur um die wieder rein zu schmeißen, das ist verpönt.


 
 Erlebe ich auch so.|uhoh:
 Die meisten Angler sehen sich halt dem Tierschutzgedanken und der Nahrungsbeschaffung verbunden.

Und auf der Gegenseite (pro C&R), stehen dann leider auch oft nur solche Angler, den das Wohl der Fische und der Natur am Arsc...vorbei geht.
 Die wollen einfach nur viele große Fische fangen und sich nicht mit der Verwertung beschäftigen.
 Oft ist es so, das Sie wohl ahnen wie groß Ihr Einfluss ist, nun brauchen sie halt etwas was Sie beruhigt.

 Mit Argumenten zu Naturschutz oder Artenschutz, erreicht man da wenig, darum geht es Ihnen ja meist gar nicht.
 So etwas belastet nur, das stört entspannt zu Angeln.


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Und auf der Gegenseite (pro C&R), stehen dann leider auch oft nur solche Angler, den das Wohl der Fische und der Natur am Arsc...vorbei geht.
> Die wollen einfach nur viele große Fische fangen und sich nicht mit der Verwertung beschäftigen.
> Oft ist es so, das Sie wohl ahnen wie groß Ihr Einfluss ist, nun brauchen sie halt etwas was Sie beruhigt.



Deren Fürsprecherfraktion hat nicht nur die bessere PR, sondern immer rein finanzielle Interessen. Dickfischfotos und deren Fang treiben nur den Verkaufmotor an...


----------



## ruhrangler (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und auf der Gegenseite (pro C&R), stehen dann leider auch oft nur solche Angler, den das Wohl der Fische und der Natur am Arsc...vorbei geht.
> Die wollen einfach nur viele große Fische fangen und sich nicht mit der Verwertung beschäftigen.




nun mal halblang, 
ich bin ganz klar CR fraktion, mich findeste oft am wasser und ja ich fang oft große weil ichs drauf anlege .........
ich geh zu 90% raubfischangeln und den rest jag ich karpfen

man stelle sich vor ich würd alles mitnehmen was maßig ist, alter schwede das wär nen ziemlicher raubbau an den gewässern die ich befische und es würd hier 5 mal die woche fisch geben, da würden dann halt auch 90er hechte 40er barsche und 20 pfünder karpfen im topf landen, sorry das finde ich nicht richtig.


ich handhabe das mit der entnahme ganz einfach,
da ich selber keinen fisch esse (jajaja ich weiß) lade ich regelmäßig mal freunde zum essen ein und zwar immer dann wenn ich nen fisch verletzt hab oder aber auch ab und zu nen unversehrten wenn meine leute bock auf fisch anmelden, aber auch hier keinen kapitalen sondern bewusst nen mittelmaß.
ich verwerte also sogar obwohl ich nicht mitesse.......

trotzdem release ich halt gaaaaaanz viel,
wieso sollte das nicht einhergehen mit naturschutz, was ist daran zum unwohl der fische ??

ich versteh das nicht und finde sone aussage totalen bullshit......

entahme fenster find ich super.....


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



Purist schrieb:


> Deren Fürsprecherfraktion hat nicht nur die bessere PR, sondern immer rein finanzielle Interessen. Dickfischfotos und deren Fang treiben nur den Verkaufmotor an...


 
 Sollten sie auch, wenn man sich rechtlich im Grau befindet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Moin,

erstens sind Entnahmefenster immer bezogen auf das Gewässer zu sehen - niemals sinnvoll "im Allgemeinen".

2. Schon aus diesem verständlichen Zusammenhang kann man die Meinung pro Entnahmefenster von Arlinghaus nur zurückweisen.

3. Es soll meiner Meinung nach  durch pseudo-wissenschaftliche Argumente dafür gesorgt werden, dass ein hoher Bestand an Großfisch im Gewässer verbleibt.

Dies dient - gerade auch im Falle bewirtschafteter Karpfengewässer - ausschließlich den Präferenzen von Throphäen - Anglern, die auf C+R Praktiken bei Großfischen angewiesen sind.

Herr Arlinghaus ist bekennender Karpfenangler...Gedanken hierzu sind gerne erlaubt.

DESWEITEREN werden gerade auch von Printmedien und "Besseranglern", die mit der Angelei Geld verdienen, solche Entnahmefenster gefordert.

Gründe wie gesagt : Verdienst, Prestige, Abverkauf von Takle, das den Angler zum Kapitalen-Fang animieren soll und eben nicht mehr beworben werden kann, wenn alle Jubeljahre mal ein Großfisch gefangen wird.

Ergo setzt man sich zum reinen Eigennutz für solche - ich sage es mal direkt - "Kapitalenfenster" ein...unter dem Deckmäntelchen des vorgeheuchelten Naturschutzes.

Dazu ein Zitat aus der F+F/Arlinghaus : "...gibt es auch *ökonomische* und *gesellschaftliche* Gründe , die für den Schutz der Großen sprechen. Angler z.B. lieben Fotos mit kapitalen Fischen als Erinnerung an den besonderen Fang".

Somit erkennt man klar den Hauptgund der Bestands-Studie :

*Einen generellen C+R - Zwang , um Großfisch zu Selbstdarstellungs und Vermarktungsgründen generieren zu können.

DAS *sind die wirklichen Gründe, wonach allgemeingültig für alle Gewässer Entnahmefenster pseudowissenschaftlich - gefordert werden.

Dieser Ansatz ist bei geltender Rechtslage nicht durchsetzbar.

Man bedenke, dass ein Großfisch schon etliche Male ablaichen konnte - sein Genpool schon deutlich im Gewässer abgesetzt wurde ; solch einen Fisch sollte jeder Angler einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen dürfen, wenn er möchte.

Entnahmefenster machen m.M. nach nur an unbewirtschafteten,"natürlichen" kleineren Gewässern Sinn , an denen Alters-Pyramiden - bedrohender, hoher Angeldruck herrscht.

An bewirtschafteten Gewässern macht ein Entnahmefenster nur den Sinn mit dem Ziel, Trophäenangeln zu erhalten, sowie Menschen zu gängeln, die auch einen Meterhecht gerne essen würden.

Danke für Ihre Meinung, Herr Professor - nun wird Vieles klar.


R.S.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*



ruhrangler schrieb:


> nun mal halblang,
> ich bin ganz klar CR fraktion, mich findeste oft am wasser und ja ich fang oft große weil ichs drauf anlege .........
> ich geh zu 90% raubfischangeln und den rest jag ich karpfen
> 
> ...



 Da stehen wir dicht beieinander, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht so klingt.:q

 Fakt ist aber, Wir bräuchten (dürften) nicht angeln, wenn wir meinen zu erfolgreich zu sein.
 Zum Spaß, so etwas zählt halt nicht für die Mehrheit.
 Die aber halt die Gesetze gemacht haben.

 Das Entnahmefester findest Du sicher nicht so toll, es verbietet dann, aus den gleichen Gründen den gezielten Fang von Großfischen.

 Deine Aussage das wir ohne zurücksetzen Raubbau betreiben, stimme ich zu.
 Es geht Dier aber vor allem ums Fangen, 
 ohne weitere Betrachtung des Natur oder Tierschutzes.
 Also klar Gruppe 2. :q

 Es ist halt viel komplizierte als es erscheint.
 Auch wenn ich seit 25 J für so etwas bin, erscheint es oft  als sei ich ein Gegner.:m


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *...
> DAS *sind die wirklichen Gründe, wonach allgemeingültig für alle Gewässer Entnahmefenster pseudowissenschaftlich - gefordert werden....


Hi,

Fo(e)rdert Arlinghaus das überhaupt? Habe seine Sachen eher so als Anregung verstanden überhaupt mal drüber nach zu denken...

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

@ zu Rheinspezie  (Gruppe 1) |rolleyes

 Das ist Deine Meinung.
 Ich finde nicht das der "Herr Arlinghaus "so falsch liegt.

 Es wäre eine Möglichkeit es besser als heute zu machen, wenn man es mit flexibel einsetzen würde.
 Eine Möglichkeit vernünftiges Erbgut naturnah zu erhalten und die Nachhaltigkeit zu verbessern.
 (Gruppe 1 stellt natürlich keinen Einfluss durch Angler fest, wie immer)


----------



## Perca3.0 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Hallo zusammen,

  eigentlich hätte ich gerne ne richtige Umfrage gemacht. Das ging leider nicht.  Klar kann man die Meinung haben dass wir kleinen Angler eh nix erreichen können. Ich seh das nicht so und man kann sich sehr wohl überlegen ob man eine gemeinsame Position hat.

  Daher findet ihr die Umfrage ganz unten im Text. *Falls ihr eure Meinung kundtun wollt nennt einfach die Zahl die bei der Antwort steht. Ich zähls dann in ein paar Tagen zusammen und teil euch das Ergebnis mit.*

*Also:* Meiner Meinung nach ist das Entnahmefenster ein Thema das uns in den nächsten Jahren begleiten wird. Wer das nicht so sieht sollte hier aufhören zu lesen und sich die Zeit sparen.

  Ich möchte daher eine Umfrage starten die es jedem ermöglicht zu sehen was die andern Angler für die beste Lösung zu diesem Thema halten. Mein Ziel ist es die Catch&Release/Kochtopf-Diskussion zu unser allem Wohl so sachlich wie möglich und aufs Wesentliche fokussiert  zu führen. 

  Grundsätzlich sollten uns meiner Meinung nach überlegen was unser größter gemeinsamer Nenner ist um möglichst mit einer Stimme zu sprechen.

  Ausgangspunkt ist daher die *Frage* *was ihr entscheiden würdet, wenn ein Landesgesetz zum Entnahmefenster diskutiert werden würde.*

_Hier die Umfrage:_

  Was würdet ihr entscheiden, wenn ein Landesgesetz zum Entnahmefenster diskutiert werden würde.

*Antwort 1: Ich bin für ein Gesetz, das ein Entnahmefenster bindend für alle Landesgewässer festlegt*

*Antwort 2: Ich bin für ein Gesetz, das es den Vereinen/Bewirtschaftern erlaubt selbst bindende Entnahmefenster festzulegen*

*Antwort 3: Ich bin für ein Gesetz, das es den Anglern erlaubt selbst über die Entnahme/Nichtentnahme von maßigen Fischen zu entscheiden*


  [FONT=&quot]Petri[/FONT]


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Hier verdrehst du bewusst den Sinn der Worte v. Arlinghaus:


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu ein Zitat aus der F+F/Arlinghaus : "...gibt es auch *ökonomische* und *gesellschaftliche*  Gründe , die für den Schutz der Großen sprechen. Angler z.B. lieben  Fotos mit kapitalen Fischen als Erinnerung an den besonderen Fang".
> ...
> *Einen generellen C+R - Zwang , um Großfisch zu Selbstdarstellungs und Vermarktungsgründen generieren zu können.
> ...


denn du hättest richtigerweise das "auch" hervorheben müssen


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dazu ein Zitat aus der F+F/Arlinghaus : "...gibt es *auch* ökonomische und gesellschaftliche Gründe...".


denn andere, primäre Gründe wurden erläutert.

Es gehört zur  Stimmigkeit einer Studie alle Gründe darzustellen, auch welche, die die  Lebenswirklichkeit am Wasser wiederspiegeln, auch wenn sie nicht unbedingt immer den gesetzlichen Rahmenbedingungen entsprechen.

Man muss doch die praktizierte Realität wahrnehmen und berücksichtigen.
Hätte  er diese nicht mit aufgeführt, würdest du ihm vorwerfen, dass er  Argumente der Ökologie und Gewässerbewirtschaftung nur zum Schein  aufführt, die semilegale Alltagspraxis aber verschweigt.

Und es mag sein, dass seine Vorstellungen


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> bei geltender Rechtslage nicht durchsetzbar


sind. 
Diesen Anspruch erhebt die Studie doch auch gar  nicht, sondern soll eine wissenschaftliche Grundlage sein, um u.a. über  die Rechtslage nachzudenken und sie evtl. zu ändern.

Hier


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> erstens sind Entnahmefenster immer bezogen auf das Gewässer zu sehen - niemals sinnvoll "im Allgemeinen".


stimme ich dir ausdrücklich zu!
Siehe:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Es müsste eine Gesetzesgrundlage geben, die den  Fischereirechtinhaber(!) berechtigt individuell für seine Gewässer  Bestimmungen einzuführen.
> Was darf wann in welcher Menge und Größe mitgenommen werden und was soll zurück.
> Und innerhalb dieser Regelungen entscheidet dann der Angler selbst.
> Nur so macht's Sinn.






jkc schrieb:


> Und genau so ist´s doch in NRW schon.


Jein.
Meines Wissens ist ein individuelles Abweichen v. Landesfischereigesetz/-ordnung nur mit Zustimmung der zuständigen Behörden umsetzbar.
_(Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich da falsch liege!)_
Was Vereine so alles in Gewässerordnungen stehen haben und für Recht & Gesetz halten...


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Moin,

generell Entnahmefenster wissenschaftlich "begründet" zu fordern, ist einfach falsch.

Das simpelste Beispiel ist hier der Karpfenweiher, in dem das Ablaichen nicht vorkommt.
Entnahmefenster zu fordern wäre völlig unwissenschaftlich -zielfremd bzgl. der selbsterhaltenden Reproduktion es sei denn, man begründet es (eben nicht *auch*, sondern *nur*) mit ökonomischen und Persönlichen Begehrlichkeiten.

Im Allgemeinen finden sich zu Studien immer auch Gegenstudien.

Als ernstzunehmender Wissenschaftler *sollte* man aber auch bekennen/darauf hinweisen, das die angeblich erhaltenen Ergebnisse auf den Status Quo des *untersuchten Habitats* anzuwenden sind und keinesfalls zu verallgemeinern sind.

(Produktivität und Entnahmedruck sind höchst verschieden).

Macht man dies nicht (hinweisen), läuft man Gefahr, Meinungspopulismus zu unterstützen - Lobbyarbeit für das Karpfenangeln bspw.

Ich gebe zu, dass ich Arlinghaus kritisch gegenüberstehe- mir ist der Herr einfach zu sehr "Angler" , der eigene Interessen verfolgt, als Wissenschaftler.

Wie gesagt vertritt er aber lediglich eine Seite der wissenschaftlichen Meinung - andere "Gebildete" sehen das anders - auch in Hinblick auf die Schmerzdebatte.

R.S.

@Bernd : was zeichnet Gruppe 1 aus |kopfkrat ?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> generell Entnahmefenster wissenschaftlich "begründet" zu fordern, ist einfach falsch.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.
Halte von den 'generellen' Regelungen in diesem ganzen Bereich gar nix ...und unterzeichne diese Petition sicherlich nicht.

Individuelle, dem einzelnen Gewässer entsprechende Lösungen, das wär's! Plus Entscheidungsfreiheit für den einzelnen Angler innerhalb dieser Regelungen.
Aber so viel Freiheit wird weder Bewirtschafter noch Angler gegeben werden.
Wo kommen wir denn hin?! Vernunft & Verantwortung statt Gesetze & Verbote, nee nee, das darf nicht sein! #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> erstens sind Entnahmefenster immer bezogen auf das Gewässer zu sehen - niemals sinnvoll "im Allgemeinen".
> 
> ...



Der gesamte Beitrag findet meine Zustimmung. Ergänzend möchte ich jedoch noch darauf hinweisen, dass es vor allem anderen von Nöten ist, eine fundierte und fachlich kompetente Gewässeranalyse durchführen zu lassen. Und die kostet richtig viel Geld. Dazu gehört u.a. auch, welche Auswirkungen eine Anhebung der Durchschnittsgrößen oder des Bestandes einer Art auf die übrigen Arten hat. Dabei kann und wird z.B. oft auch herauskommen, dass bestimmte Arten unbedingt dezimiert gehören.

Ohne die, z.B. mittels einer Bewertung der Fangergebnisse der Angler, sind jedwede zusätzliche Schonbestimmungen eine reine Farce und degradieren sich zu dem, was es sein soll. Künstliches hochpuschen des Größendurchschnitts/ der Individuenzahl einer oder mehrerer beliebter Sportfischarten.


----------



## Perca3.0 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dabei kann und wird z.B. oft auch herauskommen, dass bestimmte Arten unbedingt dezimiert gehören.



An was für Arten denkst du da vor allem?


----------



## pxnhxxd (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Meiner Meinung ist ein Entnahmefenster der grösste Schwachsinn.
Ist das eigendlich so schwer.
Wer seine Kapitalen nicht verwerten will, der schaue einmal nach links u. rechts ob keiner zuschaut und entlässt ihn in die Freiheit. Nicht an die grosse Glocke hängen.
Für mich ist ein Schonmaß für Kapitale nur ein Schlupfloch um C&R zu legalisieren. Aber wo fängt es an und wo hörts auf.
Ein Karpfen zb dürfte in so ein Schonfenster garnicht rein weil dieser sich in den meisten Gewässern nicht oder höchstens kaum selber reproduziert. Von Refos reden wir erst garnicht. Der Waller wird überall zum Abschuss freigegeben, aber Karpfen Hecht & Co sollen geschützt werden im Alter.
Ne Freunde, das gibt keinen.

Und dann stellt sich noch die Rechtfrage, was mach ich mit dem geschützten Grossfisch wenn dieser nach Verletzungen nicht released werden kann.
Verbuddeln oder was?????


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...eine reine Farce und degradieren sich zu dem, was es sein soll. Künstliches hochpuschen des Größendurchschnitts/ der Individuenzahl einer oder mehrerer beliebter Sportfischarten.


Provokante Frage: _und selbst wenn?_
Wir angeln i.d.R. nicht in Natur- sondern in Kulturgewässern, die man fischereilich und freizeitlich nutzt.
_(Flüsse lass ich mal außen vor, beziehe mich auf abgeschlossene, stehende Gewässer)_
Was soll den 10ha Vereinssee eigentlich unterscheiden von Hunderten ha Maisäckern und bewirtschafteten Wäldern drumherum?


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> An was für Arten denkst du da vor allem?



Hecht, Zander oder Wels bei den Raubfischen, Karpfen bei den Friedfischen.
Muss nicht, kann aber.
Insbesondere bei letzteren ist sogar die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass zu viele Großkarpfen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Provokante Frage: _und selbst wenn?_
> Wir angeln i.d.R. nicht in Natur- sondern in Kulturgewässern, die man fischereilich und freizeitlich nutzt.
> _(Flüsse lass ich mal außen vor, beziehe mich auf abgeschlossene, stehende Gewässer)_
> Was soll den 10ha Vereinssee eigentlich unterscheiden von Hunderten ha Maisäckern und bewirtschafteten Wäldern drumherum?



Provokante Antwort

Weil es zu viele ha Maisäcker und zu viele Forst-Monokulturen gibt.
Müssen wir alles nachmachen, nur weil es schlecht ist ?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Mit der Antwort kann ich leben. #h


----------



## Purist (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

@Rheinspezie:
Danke für deine guten Beiträge, du hast es treffend zusammengefasst  wie es sich (leider) darstellt.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> @ zu Rheinspezie  (Gruppe 1) |rolleyes
> Das ist Deine Meinung.
> Ich finde nicht das der "Herr Arlinghaus "so falsch liegt.
> 
> ...



Was soll das Ziel von "besser als heute" sein? Im Idealfall: Weniger Besatz notwendig. Dafür gibt's noch andere Wege, z.B. umfangreiche Renaturierungsmaßnahmen aber auch Schongebiete.

Ich sehe Arlinghaus, mit all seinen Publikationen, nach wie vor kritisch. Dazu ist einfach zu offensichtlich, wie er mit der "C&R Szene" und der "Fachpresse" Hand in Hand missionierend geht. Dass W.Kalweit als Webdesigner der IGB in Erscheinung tritt, dort auch noch direkt auf classycatchers verlinkt, ist nur eine Randerscheinung dieser Show.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Angler fordern Zwischenschonmaß - Bericht in der Fisch&Fang*

@Rheinspezie
Um diese flüchtige Einteilung ging es. :q



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Erlebe ich auch so.|uhoh:
> *Die meisten Angler sehen sich halt dem Tierschutzgedanken und der Nahrungsbeschaffung verbunden.
> 
> *Und auf der Gegenseite (pro C&R), stehen dann leider auch oft nur solche Angler, den das Wohl der Fische und der Natur am Arsc...vorbei geht.
> ...



Ich finde es halt falsch, so etwas wie Fenstermaße mal eben in falsch oder gut zu unterscheiden und das dann zwingend zu übertragen.
Ob Sie nun sinnvoll, falsch oder nötig sind, entscheidet sich im Einzelfall und ist wohl auch Sache der Betrachtung.
Es ist halt ein Unterschied ob es um den Erhalt von Großfischen zum Spaß(z.B Karpfen), oder zu erhaltene Laichtiere geht (Forellen, Äschen,...).

Immer wenn Besatz nötig wird, hat so etwas wie ein Mindestmaß längst versagt. 
Dann sollte man sich durchaus mal Gedanken machen, ob es nicht weitere Möglichkeiten gibt.
So etwas wie Fenstermaße könnten dann hilfreich sein.
Man sollte es hat dabei belassen, das man es festlegen kann, wenn man es auch begründen kann.

So etwas aber gesetzlich festzumachen ist nachteilig, eben genauso ein Querschläger, wie festzulegen ab welcher Größe ein Fisch entnommen werden muss.



Das Arlinghaus bekennender Karpfenangler ist, wird Ihn sicher beeinflussen.
Das man so etwas wie Fenstermaße auch wegen des Spaßfaktors, begründen kann ist klar.
Das man so aber auch den Einfluss der Fischerei auf die Fischbestände keiner hält, sollte auch der Gegenseite viel bewusster werden. 
Ich denke nicht das man Ihn so einfach auf eine Schiene festlegen sollte.
Er vertritt den Gedanken von Küchenfenstern, das aber eher beim Hecht und nicht dem Karpfen.
Ein oberflächlicher Freund von C&R ist er wohl auch nicht, da kommt das Zurücksetzen der Zander ganz schlecht bei einer Studie weg.
Die echten Zanderspezies (Helden der Angelpresse) müssten Ihn darum wohl eigentlich hassen.:q
Schon erstaunlich, das er sich so viele Angler zum Gegner machte.
Möglicherweise ist er ja nur im Hobby Karpfenangler, nicht aber bei seinen Betrachtungen.
Die aber sind vielen neu, so neu eben wie der Gedanke: Angeln eben nicht, im Vordergrund mit Nahrungsbeschaffung zu verbinden, sondern das als Freizeitnutzung mit größerer Wirtschaftskraft und Auswirkungen auf Fischbestände zu betrachten.

Neu ist natürlich auch, so etwas wie gute und schlechte Laichfische nicht nur wegen des Arterhalts zu unterscheiden.
Lange war die Fischereiforschung geprägt von Ansichten der Fischwirtschaft also so ähnlich als wenn man der Forstwirtschaft überträgt wie ein Urwald richtig auszusehen hat. 
Natürlich gab es auch Fachkräfte aus dem Naturschutzbereich die ganz andere Ansichten hatten, die aber Angler oft als so oder so störend empfanden. 

Nun also ein gedanklich neuer Wind, eine ganz eigene Richtung, die viele noch gar nicht verstehen.
Plötzlich steht die Nutzung durch Freizeitangler gemeinsam mit Natur im Vordergrund. Ich denke vielen Angler muss nun erst noch klar werden, welchen Einfluss sie haben (auch auf Fische) und warum sie angeln.

 Hier steht zwar immer nur Arlinghaus, aber das ist nicht ganz richtig, der Herr Prof. steht für eine ganze Gruppe Wissenschaftler in Deutschland, die namentlich weniger im Vordergrund stehen.

|kopfkrat


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Purist schrieb:


> Was soll das Ziel von "besser als heute" sein? Im Idealfall: Weniger Besatz notwendig. Dafür gibt's noch andere Wege, z.B. umfangreiche Renaturierungsmaßnahmen aber auch Schongebiete.


Warum nicht alles zusammen umsetzen wenn es denn hilft.
 Meist reicht es ja gar nicht, nur eine Sache zu machen.
 So etwas wie Fenstermaße lassen sich schnell umsetzen, Gewässerrückbau ist etwas laaangjähriger.
 Warum weniger Besatz, Ziel sollte wohl sein das sich das ganze mal selbst erhält.

 Der Weg  ist das Ziel unwichtig ob man da je ankommt.


----------



## Purist (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum nicht alles zusammen umsetzen wenn es denn hilft.
> ...
> Warum weniger Besatz, Ziel sollte wohl sein das sich das ganze mal selbst erhält.



Kannst du haben: Deutschlandweit Angeln- und Berufsfischerei im Süßwasser verbieten, dann erhält sich das ganze (irgendwie) von selbst. Da ist mir persönlich die Bewirtschaftung deutlich lieber, bei der durchaus große Mengen hochwertigste Nahrungsmittel abfallen, was dem Ganzen einen handfesten "Sinn" verleit. 

Bei welchen Fischarten siehst du denn eine Notwendigkeit eines "Entnahmefensters"? Bei denen, die ich beangel (Salmoniden sind i.d.R. nicht dabei), fällt mir nur der Barsch ein, der in einigen Gewässern ein Höchstmaß (bei gleichzeitig intensiver Befischung!) bräuchte, um die Verbuttung des Bestandes zu vermeiden. Diese Erkenntnis stammt nicht von Arlinghaus, seinem "Team" und HiWis, die konnte man schon vor vielen Dekaden in entsprechender Fachliteratur lesen.


----------



## AndiS (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

wofür brauchen wir noch PETA?
wir angler erledigen uns mal wieder selber. jeder schimpft auf jeden.
eine tolle gemeinschaft sind wir. nur weiter so!


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Warum sollte das Eine das Andere ausschließen?
 Warum nicht wenigstens versuchen, eine Nachhaltige Nutzung zu schaffen, die ja bei den meisten Arten auch gemacht wird.

 Es geht halt darum eine Übernutzung zu vermeiden, das ist ja auch der Gedanke von Mindestmaßen.
 (Auch da könnte man ja unterstellen, die Fische nur bis zur Küchengröße schützen zu wollen)
 Wenn das nicht reicht, warum nicht auch zusätzlich ein Größtmaß.
 Das ist alle mal besser als Fischarten ganzjährig unter Schutz zu stellen, denn dann setzen sich viele Angler nicht mehr für Sie ein. Wenn Sie sich dann nicht mehr selbst erhalten können verschwinden Sie.

 Ich denke z.B bei der Äsche konnte es Sinn machen, auch weil Sie durch die Kormorane ,Angler und dem Gewässerausbau nun im Kreuzfeuer steht.
 Möglicherweise könnte es aber auch dem Huchen helfen.
 Im Einzelfall und vor Ort betrachtet, könnte es aber für viele Arten hilfreich sein.
 Hilfreich aber auch für Angler und Natur, weil Besatzfische immer nur die Notlösung sein können.
 Weniger Besatzfische zu benötigen, spart Geld und schafft weniger Probleme.
 Mit benötigen, meine ich aber auch ausdrücklich die Nutzung.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



AndiS schrieb:


> wofür brauchen wir noch PETA?
> wir angler erledigen uns mal wieder selber. jeder schimpft auf jeden.
> eine tolle gemeinschaft sind wir. nur weiter so!



 Das klingt oft nur so verbittert unterschiedlich.
 Ich denke vielen Beteiligten der Diskussion ist klar , das die Unterschiede gar nicht so groß sind.
 Wir haben halt unterschiedliche Betrachtungen aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, aber trotzdem Angeln als Ziel.

Peta, steht für eine Betrachtung oder eine Glaubensrichtung, die uns vorschreiben möchte, das das was wir machen grundsätzlich falsch ist.
 Also sind es auch grundsätzliche Gegner, oder religiöse Spinner wie ich denke.


----------



## AndiS (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das klingt oft nur so verbittert unterschiedlich.
> Ich denke vielen Beteiligten der Diskussion ist klar , das die Unterschiede gar nicht so groß sind.
> Wir haben halt unterschiedliche Betrachtungen aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln, aber trotzdem Angeln als Ziel.
> 
> ...


es ist nur traurig, das man einige sachen von vornherein schlecht macht.
prof. arlinghaus liegt mal gar nicht so falsch, wenn man seine berichte liest. es geht ums lesen und verstehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Hezaru schrieb:


> I
> Wasservögel haben dort nicht gebrütet, die wussten schon warum. Wenn mal ein Frosch ins Wasser sprang ist er sofort wieder panisch Richtung Ufer geschwommen...der wusste auch warum
> Es gab Gerüchte von experimierfreudigen Jugendlichen dass grosse Raubfische auf alles beisen was ins Wasser fällt. Gerüchte halt|kopfkrat


Das ist schon soweit richtig - der Hecht ist ein Sonderfall. 
Weil er praktisch auch Lebenszeit-Dauerkannibale ist. Also der 140er kann auch mal eben einen 100er verdrücken, den man an sich gerne für den Angler hätte. Von den kleine 70-90cm ganz zu schweigen. Um die Nutzung der Ressource Wasservögel und Amphibien durch den Hecht geht es hier nicht, die finde ich voll ok! #6 #6
Barsch und Zander wirken nur auf ihre Jungfischbestände zurück - Hechte praktisch lebenslang auf ihre Bestände.

Unter Bedingungen, die dem Hecht einen überreichlichen und guten Aufwuchs ermöglichen, braucht man keine zusätzliche Schonmaße, an sich noch nichteinmal ein Mindestmaß. Sofern die Replikation höher ist, als was das Wasser eh an Fischen ernähren kann!
Der Hecht reduziert seine Art immer auf ein erträgliches Maß herunter! :m

Anders bei schlechten Reproduktionsgewässern, wo aus diversen Gründe wie Gewässervergiftung, Gewässerverbauung, Sauerstoffmangel usw. eben zuwenig Hechte existieren. 
Hier gilt das "Schonen der Dicken" wieder als positiv und dringend notwendig um den Bestand verbessern zu können. #6

Eine Parallele bei verbutteten Barschbeständen: Da muss jedes Mindestmaß weg, alles rausgefangen und rausgestippt werden was geht, aber große Barsche ab 40cm wieder zurück, weil die fressen eben auch an der Barschbrut und -jungfische.
Oder eben mehr Hechte rein bzw. für deren bessere Vermehrung sorgen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



AndiS schrieb:


> es ist nur traurig, das man einige sachen von vornherein schlecht macht.
> prof. arlinghaus liegt mal gar nicht so falsch, wenn man seine berichte liest. es geht ums lesen und verstehen.


Das denke ich persönlich auch oft - vergessen darf man dabei nicht, dass er wegen Differenzen mit einem gewissen Herrn Mohnert im VDSF auch nie gut angesehen war und eh alles in Zweifel gezogen wurde, was er schrieb - aus (VDSF)Prinzip eben..

Da ist vieles bis heute hängen geblieben und wird immer noch  gerne mal weiterverbreitet....


----------



## Purist (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



AndiS schrieb:


> prof. arlinghaus liegt mal gar nicht so falsch, wenn man seine berichte liest. es geht ums lesen und verstehen.



..und für richtig halten? So funktioniert Wissenschaft aber nicht. In der heutigen Zeit ist es angebracht zu hinterfragen, welche Absichten hinter einer vermeintlich "neuen Idee" stecken. Bei Arlinghaus ist das ein leichter Sonderfall, der wusste schon vor seinen Forschungen zu dem Thema was dabei herauskommen sollte. Dank seinem Buch ist das alles gut durchschaubar.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Warum nicht wenigstens versuchen, eine Nachhaltige Nutzung zu schaffen, die ja bei den meisten Arten auch gemacht wird.
> 
> "Nachhaltig" ist ein Synonym für verbrannte Erde, auf der man eine andere Monokultur pflanzen kann.|rolleyes
> 
> ...



Ein Fang- oder Küchenfenster macht nur dann Sinn, wenn die Alterspyramide aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Es dient dazu, eine bestimmte Altersklasse zu dezimieren oder zu schonen.
Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ist dazu eine sorgfältige Gewässeranalyse notwendig, um überhaupt bewerten zu können, ob und welche Maßnahme in einem Gewässer sinnvoll und notwendig ist.


----------



## Lazarus (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Anders bei schlechten Reproduktionsgewässern, wo aus diversen Gründe wie Gewässervergiftung, Gewässerverbauung, Sauerstoffmangel usw. eben zuwenig Hechte existieren.
> Hier gilt das "Schonen der Dicken" wieder als positiv und dringend notwendig um den Bestand verbessern zu können.


Wenn keine oder kaum natürliche Reproduktion stattfindet, ist ein Zwischenmaß besonders sinnlos, meine ich. Wenn ein 70er Hecht nicht ablaichen kann, dann kann ein 110er das genausowenig. Ob wegen Schwellbtrieb der Laich eines 60er oder 100er Hechts trockenfällt, ist ebenfalls egal.

Unterm Strich gibt es doch hauptsächlich ein Argument für das Zwischenmaß: Den Anteil besonders großer Fische zu erhöhen, damit der Angler diese fangen kann.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Purist schrieb:


> Bei Arlinghaus ist das ein leichter Sonderfall, der wusste schon vor seinen Forschungen zu dem Thema was dabei herauskommen sollte.


 
 Das ist doch normal, oft liefert Wissenschaft doch lediglich die Erklärung, für etwas, was vielen Beobachtern schon immer 
klar war.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein Fang- oder Küchenfenster macht nur dann Sinn, wenn die Alterspyramide aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Es dient dazu, eine bestimmte Altersklasse zu dezimieren oder zu schonen.
> Aber, wie schon geschrieben, ist dazu eine sorgfältige Gewässeranalyse notwendig, um überhaupt bewerten zu können, ob und welche Maßnahme in einem Gewässer sinnvoll und notwendig ist.


Mach es doch nicht unnötig kompliziert, und ruf nicht immer nach mehr Einfluss von Fachkräften.
Wenn die dann z.B für Küchenfenster stehen willst Du es Goch auch nicht...

Warum nicht wenigstens versuchen, eine Nachhaltige Nutzung zu schaffen, die ja bei den meisten Arten auch gemacht wird.
Es geht halt darum eine Übernutzung zu vermeiden, das ist ja auch der Gedanke von Mindestmaßen.
Eher nicht. Der Gedanke von Mindestmaßen ist, dass jeder Fisch die möglichkeit haben soll, die Geschlechtsreife zu erlangen. Übernutzung verhindert man durch Fangbeschränkungen. Beides zusammen soll dafür sorgen, dass nur abgeschöpft wird, was über die vernünftige und zur Arterhaltung notwendige Populationsdichte hinaus heranwächst. 
Wo ist der Unterschied, so etwas versteht man unter Nachhaltiger Nutzung

Ich denke z.B bei der Äsche konnte es Sinn machen, auch weil Sie durch die Kormorane ,Angler und dem Gewässerausbau nun im Kreuzfeuer steht.
Möglicherweise könnte es aber auch dem Huchen helfen.
Auch da hilft kein Küchenfenster, sondern nur eine sehr strenge Fangbegrenzung bis hin zum völligen Fangverbot

Es wäre eine strengere Fangbegrenzung, völligen Schutz sehe ich als langfristig nachteilig, weil viele Sie dann weniger erhalten wollten.
Ich denke Ihr vergesst bei dem Begriff Küchenfenster oft, das die Kapitalen bei unserer Rechtsprechung bei Küchenfenstern geschützt sind.
Wer sie trotzdem versucht gezielt zu fangen, fischt ohne eine Berechtigung = "Ein Schwarzfischer" und Jemand der vorsätzlich gegen den Tierschutz verstößt, weil Ihm klar sein muss das er sie gar nicht entnehmen darf.

Das ist es ja warum ich gegen so eine Festlegung von Küchenfenstern bin, ich denke so ganz begriffen hat das kaum einer.
Die Angler die hoffen so Ihre Spielzeuge zu erhalten, werden auch Die sein, die es am härtesten trifft.(möglicherweise bin ich aber auch nur zu doof)


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Unterm Strich gibt es doch hauptsächlich ein Argument für das Zwischenmaß: Den Anteil besonders großer Fische zu erhöhen, damit der Angler diese fangen kann.



 Aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fangen darf...:c


----------



## Perca3.0 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Der Blinker hat den Köder auch genommen 

http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln_aktuell/detail.php?objectID=9382&class=106#.UvK-wrTvj1A


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

@Bernd2000 Zum von Dir sogenannten Küchenfenster will ich mich hier gar nicht äußern. Dazu wurde bereits genug gesagt und jeder hat seine Meinung. Aber deine sonstigen Äußerungen sind haltlos. Wenn das Küchenfenster kommen sollte kann jeder wie zuvor auf große Hechte angeln. Es würde selbst bei einem "Verbot" des fangens eines z.B. Ü80 Hechts schonmal daran scheitern die Differenzierung zwischen der Angelart auf maßige und übermaßige Fische festzustellen. Funktioniert nicht und würde im Zweifelsfall in jeder juristischen Auseinandersetzung eine schöne Exitklausel bieten. Des weiteren ist die Ableitung von einem Mindestmaß und Maximalmaß auf ein Angelverbot zu schließen falsch. Hier geht es um Entnahmemaße und nicht um Fangverbote.Dies sind 2 komplett andere Schuhe. Mir verbietet ja jetzt auch niemand einen 25cm Hecht zu beangeln bzw. zu fangen. Nur entnehmen darf ich Ihn halt nicht

Gesendet von meinem ST25i mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perca3.0 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Es würde selbst bei einem "Verbot" des fangens eines z.B. Ü80 Hechts schonmal daran scheitern die Differenzierung zwischen der Angelart auf maßige und übermaßige Fische festzustellen.



Na ja, also hier im Forum hab ich gelernt, dass richtig große Köder auch richtig große Fische fangen  Das scheint schon recht selektiv zu sein. 
Und wenn man dann wie beim Entnahmefenster die Grundhaltung vertritt, dass die großen "Superlaichermamas"möglichst gut geschützt werden müssen, stellt sich sicherlich irgendwann die Frage ob man überhaupt gezielt auf sie fischen sollte.
Oder ob man z.B. zudem nur noch mit Kunstköder fischen sollte, um ein Schlucken des Köders (nicht jeder erwischt den perfekten Moment zum Anschlag), was beim Köfi eben wahrscheinlicher ist, zu vermeiden.

Ich befürchte, dass dem Fenster weitere Einschränkungen folgen würden. Das fänd ich nicht so gut.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Dies sind 2 komplett andere Schuhe. Mir verbietet ja jetzt auch niemand einen 25cm Hecht zu beangeln bzw. zu fangen. Nur entnehmen darf ich Ihn halt nicht
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ST25i mit Tapatalk



 Du meinst also das Du auf geschützte Fische angeln darfst, sie Dier aber lediglich nicht aneignen darfst ?

 Der Hecht ist ein gutes Beispiel, mit 25 cm meistens schon vom Gesetzgeber geschützt.
 Ich denke Du darfst da nicht mal drauf angeln, weil Dier gar keine Berechtigung an diesem Fisch in freien Gewässern zu steht.

 Auch was die obere Abgrenzung bei einem Küchenfenster angeht, denke ich das es genauso zu betrachten ist wie ein Mindestmaß. 
 Das das nicht alle so sehen, ist mir bekannt, aber was ist richtig?
 Da stehen wir also ein wenig auseinander, auf diese Diskussion habe ich gehofft.:q

Ich bin gespannt was Andere meinen.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Bernd, Deinen Gedanken bis zu Ende gedacht:
heißt man darf auf gar keinen Fisch mit Schonmaßen angeln,
 det ist ja nun zum Glück nicht so

Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Nein, ich meine das man nicht auf geschützte Fische angeln darf.
 Bei diesen geschützten Fischen fallen mir gleich 2 Gründe  ein die es Verbieten auf Sie zu fischen.
 Tierschutz  und Fischereigesetze.

 Man bracht halt in Deutschland einen vernünftigen Grund um Wirbeltiere leiden zu fügen zu dürfen.
 Angeln an sich, wird leider nicht als Begründung betrachtet.
 Wir gelten halt als Tierquäler, die so etwas nur dürfen wenn ein Grund (Nahrung u.s.w) vorliegt.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Na ja, also hier im Forum hab ich gelernt, dass richtig große Köder auch richtig große Fische fangen  Das scheint schon recht selektiv zu sein.
> Und wenn man dann wie beim Entnahmefenster die Grundhaltung vertritt, dass die großen "Superlaichermamas"möglichst gut geschützt werden müssen, stellt sich sicherlich irgendwann die Frage ob man überhaupt gezielt auf sie fischen sollte.
> Oder ob man z.B. zudem nur noch mit Kunstköder fischen sollte, um ein Schlucken des Köders (nicht jeder erwischt den perfekten Moment zum Anschlag), was beim Köfi eben wahrscheinlicher ist, zu vermeiden.
> 
> Ich befürchte, dass dem Fenster weitere Einschränkungen folgen würden. Das fänd ich nicht so gut.



Klar fangen große Köder tendenziell größere Fische aber nicht ausschließlich. Hab auch schon auf 25cm Köder 30cm Hechte gefangen. Also man kann hier aber defintiv kein Ausschlussprinzip anwenden. Meinen zweitgrößten Hecht habe ich z.B. auf einen 11cm Köder gefangen.

 Was der tatsächlicher Sinn hinter dem Küchenfenster aus Sicht der meisten Befürworter ist kann man sich selbst ausmalen, aber im Moment wird hier von den Gegnern auch extrem viel Schwarzmalerei betrieben. Also würde ein Köfiverbot etc. erlassen erden. Das ist nach Meiner Meinung absoluter Quatsch. Alleine die Jahreszeiten machen schon einen riesen Unterscheid auf die Köderwahl. Also ich häng mit im Sommer keinen 25cm Gufi an die Angel um große zu fangen.........


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine das man nicht auf geschützte Fische angeln darf.
> Bei diesen geschützten Fischen fallen mir gleich 2 Gründe  ein die es Verbieten auf Sie zu fischen.
> Tierschutz  und Fischereigesetze.
> 
> ...



Natürlich ist der Fang aus diese Arten unter dem Mindeßtmaß in den Landesfischereigesetzen verboten. Aber ein Gesetzestext und die praktische Anwendung sind 2 paar Schuhe. Es besteht ein Verbot des Fanges dieser Arten unter dem Mindestmaß. Und weiter was ändert hier bitte die Einführung des MAximalmaßes. Hier wird ein Verbot des Fanges von übermaßigen Fischen ausgesprochen. Praktische Anwendung gleich 0!!!! Du angelst auf Hecht und die Möglichkeit einen übermaßigen besteht nun genauso wie bisher die Möglichkeit eines Fanges eines Untermaßigen. Ist daher das angeln auf die Großen verboten? Nein, da sonst der Hechtfang zur jetzigen Rechtsordnung  auch verboten sein müsste. Man könnte ja einen Untermaßigen erwischen. Haben wir zur Zeit eine Mindestgröße für Hechtköder? 
Nein und so kommt auch keine Maximalgröße für Köder. Das Verbot eines Fanges eines übermaßigen führt in keinster weise zu einer Einschränkung der Hechtangelei! Das kann man sich ganz einfach ableiten in dem man sich die Momentane Rechtsauslegung bezüglich Mindestmaße anschaut.

Und ich spreche aus der Sicht von je,manden der die gewünschte Rechtsänderung kritisch hinterfragt und der zur Zeit auf keiner Seite der 2 Lager steht.


----------



## Perca3.0 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Und ich spreche aus der Sicht von je,manden der die gewünschte  Rechtsänderung kritisch hinterfragt und der zur Zeit auf keiner Seite  der 2 Lager steht.



Das ist auch meine Position.




Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> ... aber im Moment wird hier von den Gegnern auch extrem viel Schwarzmalerei betrieben.



Ich denke man sollte sich bevor man das Fester ernsthaft diskutiert erstmal überlegen wie C&R in Deutschland in Zukunft gesehen wird. 
Wird C&R gesamtgesellschaftlich in Zukunft immer mehr akzeptiert, kann das Fenster für manche Gewässer und Spezies eine feine Sache sein. Falls der Gegenteil der Fall ist bietet man ne weitere Angriffsfläche für Kritik am Angeln im Allgemeinen.


----------



## Purist (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke man sollte sich bevor man das Fester ernsthaft diskutiert erstmal überlegen wie C&R in Deutschland in Zukunft gesehen wird.
> Wird C&R gesamtgesellschaftlich in Zukunft immer mehr akzeptiert, kann das Fenster für manche Gewässer und Spezies eine feine Sache sein.



Zuvor wird Angeln verboten, glaub's mir. 
Schwarzmalerei würde ich es auch nicht nennen, was einige hier, mich eingeschlossen, daran zu kritisieren haben. Die Faktenlage ist einfach zu eindeutig, aus welcher Ecke es zu welchem Zweck kommt und wer die Trommeln dafür schlägt. Mir mißfällt es, als Angler aus dieser einen Ecke bevormundet zu werden, vor allem wenn ich bedenke wem es wozu am Ende nutzt. 
Kleiner Tip: Die paar Secimen Hunter, die es als Freizeitvergnügen auffassen, ein paar Fotos von ihren Rücksetzkandidaten machen, sind es überhaupt nicht. Die lassen sich nur vor den Karren spannen, weil sie das perfide Spielchen nicht durchschauen wollen.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Fang aus diese Arten unter dem Mindeßtmaß in den Landesfischereigesetzen verboten. Aber ein Gesetzestext und die praktische Anwendung sind 2 paar Schuhe. Es besteht ein Verbot des Fanges dieser Arten unter dem Mindestmaß. Und weiter was ändert hier bitte die Einführung des MAximalmaßes. Hier wird ein Verbot des Fanges von übermaßigen Fischen ausgesprochen. Praktische Anwendung gleich 0!!!!
> 
> Und ich spreche aus der Sicht von je,manden der die gewünschte Rechtsänderung kritisch hinterfragt und der zur Zeit auf keiner Seite der 2 Lager steht.


 


 So , so in der Praxis würde sich also nichts ändern.
 Wohl ähnlich wie beim Wettkampfangeln, C&R, lebender Köfi u.v.m.
 Teilweise soll das tatsächlich durchgesetzt worden sein, wenn auch (noch) nicht überall.
 Ist schon seltsam, eine mögliche Umgehung gleich mit einzubeziehen.
 Dann ist es doch besser, für Angler die so meinen, mehr Großfische zu erhalten, es einfach so zu lassen wie es ist. ?

 Meine freie Übersetzung: Man darf halt alles , sich dabei aber nie erwischen lassen.


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Purist schrieb:


> Zuvor wird Angeln verboten, glaub's mir.
> Schwarzmalerei würde ich es auch nicht nennen, was einige hier, mich eingeschlossen, daran zu kritisieren haben. Die Faktenlage ist einfach zu eindeutig, aus welcher Ecke es zu welchem Zweck kommt und wer die Trommeln dafür schlägt. Mir mißfällt es, als Angler aus dieser einen Ecke bevormundet zu werden, vor allem wenn ich bedenke wem es wozu am Ende nutzt.
> Kleiner Tip: Die paar Secimen Hunter, die es als Freizeitvergnügen auffassen, ein paar Fotos von ihren Rücksetzkandidaten machen, sind es überhaupt nicht. Die lassen sich nur vor den Karren spannen, weil sie das perfide Spielchen nicht durchschauen wollen.



Hey

Deinen Argumenten kann ich vollends zustimmen. Die völlig radikal eingestellten C&R Angler, die alles andere als unzumutbar darstellen, spannen jetzt mal schön den Naturschutz/Tierschutz vor den Karren um sich holländische Verhältnisse zu schaffen. Ohne sich darüber bewusst zu sein, dass Sie sich mit dem plumpen Versuch den Tierschutz als trojanisches Pferd zu benutzen sich extrem angreifbar gegenüber den doch viel besser und vor allem einheitlich gegen Angler aufgestellten Tierschützer zu machen. Jedoch betreiben die Gegner meiner Meinung auch extreme Schwarzmalerei und schüren Ängste als würde moregn das Hechtangeln verboten werden. Ich persönlich würde gerne an die Moral und die Naturverbundenheit der Angler appelieren und versuchen darüber den Fortbestand der Bestände und des Angelsports zu sichern. Leider funktioniert dass beim Menschen und vor allem bei uns deutschen natürlich gar nicht.

Das Küchenfenster wäre eigentlich eine schönes Mittelding aus beiden Positionen. Die einen haben ihre großen Zielfische und die anderen können ihre Fische zum essen entnehmen. Finde es nämlich eigentlich pervers mir das Abschlagen eines Fisches verbieten zu lassen und dann nach dem Angeltag in den Supermarkt zu gehen und mit industriell gefangenen Fisch zu kaufen. Das is ja ökologisch sehr vertretbar!!! (Ich selbst entnehme nur selten Fische und wenn dann in meinem persönlichen Küchenfenster) Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es schlimm wie oft große Hechte abgeschlagen die dann schlussendlich in der Mülltonne landen. Aber anstatt wir Angler uns mal zusammenraufen um eine gemeinsame Lobby für unser Hobby aufzubauen, hauen wir uns lieber gegenseitig die Köpfe ein. Freut natürlich unsere Gegner. Haben die Arbeit gespart. 

Wie du schon sagtes, bevor so was passiert wird angeln ganz verboten.


----------



## Hezaru (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Ich denke hier gehöhrt vielmehr den Gewässerbewirtschaftern überlassen.Er sollte das besser einschätzen könnnen als irgendein Amt das evtl. 100 oder mehr Km entfernt sitzt.
Bei Flüssen eine Strategie vom Amt (etwas Hirn werden die wohl auch haben).
Ansonsten sag ich mal die Mischung machts!!
Alle grossen Hechte schonen?= nicht mal die 70er Hechte sind dann sicher|gr:
Man sollte sich immer einen Eindruck verschaffen (durch Angeln), sich ein paar Gedanken machen und dann Schätzen.
Beispiel: Fange ich an einem Gewässer nur Hechte über 80cm, dann müssen einige von denen raus.
Fange ich nur kleine, stelle ich das Angeln auf die ein.
Lässt sich auch auf andere Fischarten übertragen:m


----------



## Blechinfettseb (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> So , so in der Praxis würde sich also nichts ändern.
> Wohl ähnlich wie beim Wettkampfangeln, C&R, lebender Köfi u.v.m.
> Teilweise soll das tatsächlich durchgesetzt worden sein, wenn auch (noch) nicht überall.
> Ist schon seltsam, eine mögliche Umgehung gleich mit einzubeziehen.
> ...






Toter Köderfisch, Wettkampfangeln verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz und wurde deshalb verboten. Hat nichts aber auch gar nichts mit Entnahmemaßen zu tun. C&R zum jetzigen Rechtsstatus tangiert ja auch erheblich das Tierschutzgesetz. Deshalb sollten wir Angler zusammen stehen um eine Lösung zu finden, die das potentielle Abschlagen jedes Fisches verhindert und trotzdem so wenig Angriffsmöglichkeit der Angelgegner wie möglich bietet, ohne das Entnehmen ganz zu verbieten.

Sonst magst du meinen Standpunkt nicht verstehen, oder? Was soll sich den bitte  ändern? Die einzige Möglichkeit was zu ändern wäre dann das ganze  Verbot der Angelei z.B. auf Hecht. Und das denke ich wird eher nicht  passieren. So viel Lobby besitzen wir dann doch noch gerade. Nenn mir eine Regelung die im Rahmen des Küchenfensters uns beschränkend kommen sollte? 

Natürlich wird das fangen eines großen Fisches z.B. über 80cm verboten. So wie jetzt das fangen untermaßiger Fische verboten ist! Du umgehst also zur Zeit vermutlich auch die Regeln! Bestrafbar wäre dann höchstens ein vorsätzliches angeln auf Große. Das soll mal ein Kläger nachweisen..... 
Wie soll das in der Praxis durchgesetzt werden. Außer mit einer Ködergrößenbeschränkung die völlig abwegig ist und jeglichem Sinn entbehrt. Und dein Argument wegen der Umgehung ist Quatsch. Diese Umgehung ist z.B. auch im jetzigen Recht vorhanden, da sonst das Angeln auf Arten die ein Mindestmaß besitzen verboten wäre. Dies stellt eine Umgehung dar, um das Fischen weiterhin auf die Arten überhaupt zu erlauben und nicht um diese entnehmen zu können. Dies bleibt strafbar und wird auch nicht umgangen. Wenn du dies nicht verstehen willst, würde ich an deiner Stelle aufhören zu angeln, weil du einen untermaßigen Fisch erwischen könntest und somit das Gesetz nach deiner Meinung beugst, wenn ich diene Kritik daran richtig verstanden habe.


Und wie du oben vielleicht siehst bin ich nicht gerade vorbehaltslos für das Küchenfenster. Mir schwebt nur ein gemeinsam erarbeiteter Vorstoß vor, indem mal die Extremos ihre radikale Haltung etwas aufweichen.


----------



## Sneep (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Hallo, 

das Problem bei C&R ist, ähnlich wie beim Setzkescher, nicht das Gesetz, sondern die Auslegung durch Gerichte.

Grundlage ist jeweils das Tierschutzgsetz §1 
"Niemand darf einem Wirbeltier ohne vernunftigen Grund Leiden und Qualen zufügen"

Da ist die Rede von "Leiden und Qualen", nicht  von Schmerzen.

Wenn jetzt die Gerichte feststellen, ja, Fische leiden beim Fang, ist das Angeln zunächst einmal Tierquälerei und zu verbieten.
Bleibt aber noch zu prüfen, ob der Angler vielleicht einen vernünftigen Grund hat für das Angeln. Von allen vorgebrachten Gründen haben die Gerichte nur den Nahrungserwerb als vernünftigen Grund nach §1 Tierschutz anerkannt.
Das ist bei deutschen Gerichten zur Zeit die gängige Rechtsauffassung. 
Das Ganze geht zwar an der Lebenswirklichkeit weit vorbei. Niemand von uns geht angeln weil er Hunger hat.

Das sollten wir aber lieber für uns behalten.
Würde der Nahrungserwerb als vernünftiger Grund wegfallen, wäre es das Ende des Angelns in Deutschland.

Das Thema ist also hochbriant.
Da  tun sich auch die Verbände schwer. Gegen ein Geetz kann man angehen. 
Bei einem Urteil ist das sehr viel schwieriger. 
Bei einem Musterprozess kann auch genau das Gegenteil herauskommen und damit muss man dann sehr lange leben.

SneeP


----------



## Perca3.0 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Die letzten Kommentare zu dem Thema zeigen doch, dass es einige Angler gibt die das Thema recht reflektiert betrachten können.

_@Blechinfettseb_: Das mit der Außendarstellung und der Lobby seh ich genauso wie du. (Siehe den einen oder andern Thread von mir) *Wir müssen als Angler vermitteln, dass wir ganz genau wissen was am Wasser geht, wir sollten uns mit wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen* (unterschiedlicher Autoren  ) *beschäftigen und uns hier austauschen.* Meiner Meinung nach *haben *in diesem Zusammenhang *leider die Verbände nicht die Durchschlagskraft* die sie haben könnten. Da steckt bei *1,6 Millionen Anglern* *mehr Potential* drin.

Nochmal zum Fenster: Meiner Meinung nach wäre *die beste Lösung die, dass jeder Angler selbst entscheiden kann ob er ab und zu mal nen Großen zurücksetzt. *Wen das gestzlich geregelt werden würde, da hätte ich nix dagegen. Das wäre keine Einschränkung sondern ein gewonnenes Recht.

Bei der Diskussion zum Fester oder auch allgemein sollte man meiner Meinung nach aber die Gefahr, die vom extremen C&R als Triebfeder für Regelungen ausgeht nicht unterschätzen. Sollte der Eindruck entstehen, dass die meisten Angler die Fische nur fangen und wieder zurückwerfen haben wir ALLE ein Problem. Angeln das aus reinem C&R besteht wird bei der gegenwärtigen Entwicklung (mehr Umweltbewusstsein, mehr Stadtmenschen, mehr Vegetarier etc.) keine, bzw. in Zukunft immer weniger gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz finden und ist daher definitiv kein guter Berater. Ich lass mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren, falls das jemand anders sieht


----------



## Hezaru (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Sneep,
und was ist mit Berufsfischern mit Netzen.
Hering, Lachs Dorsch?
Beifang der Verreckt und über Bord geschmissen wird?
Bei uns Pachten immer mehr Privatpersonen Teiche für 2000 Eu/ha +,
ich verstehe jetzt weshalb...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Das Eigentor, welches sich C&R Jünger mit so einem Entnahmefenster schießen, ist ja noch viel gewaltiger.

Alle Fische außerhalb des Fensters wären geschützt. Geschützte Fische sind unverzüglich und so schonend wie möglich vom Haken zu lösen und zurückzusetzen.
Wiegen, Fotogedönse, Karpfensack, alles nicht erlaubt. Und zwar nicht mehr nur im Rahmen einer schwammigen Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern glasklar nach dem Fischereigesetz. 

Alles in allem sind Entnahmefenster fast die beste Möglichkeit, den Zinnober den die C&R Fraktion mit Ihren Zielfischen veranstaltet, ein für allemal zu unterbinden.

Fangen, entscheiden ob zurückgesetzt werden muss, sofort zurücksetzen oder abschlagen. Sauberes angeln.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Eigentor, welches sich C&R Jünger mit so einem Entnahmefenster schießen, ist ja noch viel gewaltiger.
> 
> Alle Fische außerhalb des Fensters wären geschützt. Geschützte Fische sind unverzüglich und so schonend wie möglich vom Haken zu lösen und zurückzusetzen.
> Wiegen, Fotogedönse, Karpfensack, alles nicht erlaubt. Und zwar nicht mehr nur im Rahmen einer schwammigen Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern glasklar nach dem Fischereigesetz.
> ...


 
Um festzustellen, ob ein Fisch innerhalb des Küchenfensters ist oder zurückgesetzt werden muss, muss man ihn messen und ggf. auch wiegen. Ich kenne bei Karpfen viele Küchenfenster, die Länge und Gewicht beinhalten. 

Beispiel des Küchenfensters in meinem Verein (bevor wir es streichen mussten): 70cm oder über 7kg. 

Die Behauptung, dass die C&Rler Stress wegen des Küchenfensters bekommen würden, ist also unbegründet.


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Eigentor, welches sich C&R Jünger mit so einem Entnahmefenster schießen, ist ja noch viel gewaltiger.
> 
> Alle Fische außerhalb des Fensters wären geschützt. Geschützte Fische sind unverzüglich und so schonend wie möglich vom Haken zu lösen und zurückzusetzen.
> Wiegen, Fotogedönse, Karpfensack, alles nicht erlaubt. Und zwar nicht mehr nur im Rahmen einer schwammigen Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern glasklar nach dem Fischereigesetz.
> ...




Stimmt, dass wäre die einzig logische Konsequenz|kopfkrat


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Stimmt, dass wäre die einzig logische Konsequenz|kopfkrat


 
Lassen wir mal den Unsinn mit dem Hältern, bis das Fotolicht optimal ist, außer acht.

Was macht der C&R-Angler mit dem Fisch heute? Wiegen, Messen, Foto
Was macht der C&R-Angler, wenn es einen Küchenkorridor gibt: Wiegen und Messen.  

Wo ist das Problem? Wie die Jungs dann zu ihrem Foto kommen, werden sie sich schon überlegen ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Das Problem liegt im "Niedergeschriebenem", wie ihr ja offensichtlich selbst erkannt habt. 
*Zitat Naturliebhaber:*
"Beispiel des Küchenfensters in meinem Verein (*bevor wir es streichen mussten*): 70cm oder über 7kg."


----------



## Purist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Alles in allem sind Entnahmefenster fast die beste Möglichkeit, den Zinnober den die C&R Fraktion mit Ihren Zielfischen veranstaltet, ein für allemal zu unterbinden.
> 
> Fangen, entscheiden ob zurückgesetzt werden muss, sofort zurücksetzen oder abschlagen. Sauberes angeln.



C&R wird weiter gehen wie es bislang auch gemacht wurde, vielleicht einen Tick weniger "offiziell". Im Grunde muss doch schon heute jeder Fisch, der nicht der Verwertung zugeführt werden soll, unverzüglich wieder zurückgesetzt werden. Hält sich da jemand dran, der mit ihm eine Foto- oder Videosession veranstaltet?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Eigentor, welches sich C&R Jünger mit so einem Entnahmefenster schießen, ist ja noch viel gewaltiger.
> 
> Alle Fische außerhalb des Fensters wären geschützt. Geschützte Fische sind unverzüglich und so schonend wie möglich vom Haken zu lösen und zurückzusetzen.
> Wiegen, Fotogedönse, Karpfensack, alles nicht erlaubt. Und zwar nicht mehr nur im Rahmen einer schwammigen Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes, sondern glasklar nach dem Fischereigesetz.
> ...



Kann hier nur Purist zustimmen es wird sich da nichst ändern in Bezug der Durchführung von C&R.
Betriebenes C&R ist zur Teit schon illegal und verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, dass defintiv höher gesetzt ist und bei Zuwiederhandlungen definitiv härter bestraft wird.
Ein nicht unverzügliches zurücksetzen stellt meiner Meinung dann auch keine Straftat dar, sondern müsste vermutlich im Ordnungswidrigkeitenbereich anzusiedeln sein. (Wie allgemien Fischerirechtsverstöße geahndet werden habe ich keine Erfahrung)Wenn OWi, dann kommen bestimmt 10€ Bußgeld auf uns zu........ Rest kann man sich denken. 
Desweiteren weiß jeder der mit Gesetzen sich beruflich oder sonst näher beschäftigen muss, was unverzüglich heißt -> ohne schuldhaftes Zögern. Der Begriff stellt im alltäglichen Recht schon ein extrem großen Emessenspielraum da und ist somit auch jetzt nicht das Totschlagargument gegen C&R. Frag mal einen Polizisten wie die sich rausreden wenn eine Dienstaufsichtbeschwerde oder ähnliches kommt bezüglich: "Der Streifenwagen kam erst 30min nach dem ich angerufen habe......"  Wohingegen man sich gegen den Vorwurf absichern könnte, Große zu fangen und gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt in dem man Sie gar nicht verweten will. Da man Sie dann nimmer verwerten darf und somit auch nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. Und der folgende Vorwurf: Der angelt nur aus übermaßige, kaum nachweisbar ist. Hinsichtlich solcher Argumentationen verschlechtern Sich die C&R Befürworter glaube ich kaum. Nur wenn man z.B. die Bestände etc. als ökologischen Vorwand benutzt das C&R zu "legalisieren" kann man der Gefahr näher kommen, dass die Gegenseite argumentiert: Wenn die Bestände so schlecht sind, dann sollte man das angeln auf diese Spezie erstmal ganz einschränken. Also nicht einfach drauf los brüllen, die Uni XYZ hat gesagt, wir brauchen große Fische um die natürlichen Bestande zu retten und sich ins Fäustchen lachen man könne hiermit am Tierschutz und den Öko´s vorbei maschieren. Auch wenn ich PETA und andere Gesellen aufgrund ihrer radikalen überzogenen Ansichten und ihrer Null-Entgegenkommen-Haltung nicht mag, soll man nicht denken, da sitzen nur gelangweilte Hausfrauen mit ihren 73 Katzen in einer viel zu kleinen 60qm Wohnung. Ein paar Leute die Ahnung von Gesetzen etc. haben sitzen dort auch. 
Also lautet die Devise hier: Angler findet einen Konsens und lasst uns gemeinsam gegen unsere größten Feinde antreten. Bevor wir uns selbst die Köpfe einhauen. So ich bin raus hier


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



			
				Naturliebhaber;4064567

Beispiel des Küchenfensters in meinem Verein (bevor wir es streichen mussten): 70cm oder über 7kg. 

Die Behauptung schrieb:
			
		

> Na da war der Stress wohl, das es keinen " vernünftigen" Grund gab für ein Fenster bei Karpfen.
> Nachteile wegen Karpfenbesatz, werden bei so einem Nutztier wohl hingenommen, aber wenn Sie nicht mehr "vernünftig" genutzt werden sollen, was wird man dann wohl fordern.
> Es ist sicher nicht leicht so ein Fenster bei Karpfen begründen zu können, wenn der Spaßfaktor nicht als Begründung zählt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Blechinfettseb schrieb:


> Ein nicht unverzügliches zurücksetzen stellt meiner Meinung dann auch keine Straftat dar, sondern müsste vermutlich im Ordnungswidrigkeitenbereich anzusiedeln sein.



Ich weiß nicht, was ihr hier konstruiert. #c

 Bevor der Angler weiß, dass ein Fisch untermaßig ist oder außerhalb des Küchenkorridors, muss er dies durch Messen und ggf. Wiegen feststellen. Beim C&Rler macht dann halt der Kumpel noch ein Foto. Wo ist das Problem?

 Ich habe heute 5 halbstarke Hechte "unverzüglich" wieder zurückgesetzt und unverzüglich war da jeweils ca. 2 Minuten. Gummifisch entfernen, Zollstock rausholen, messen und jedesmal feststellen, dass er zu kurz war (Mindestmaß 60). #q

 Anders sieht das beim Fang innerhalb der Schonzeit aus, aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Na da war der Stress wohl, das es keinen " vernünftigen" Grund gab für ein Fenster bei Karpfen.
> Nachteile wegen Karpfenbesatz, werden bei so einem Nutztier wohl hingenommen, aber wenn Sie nicht mehr "vernünftig" genutzt werden sollen, was wird man dann wohl fordern.
> Es ist sicher nicht leicht so ein Fenster bei Karpfen begründen zu können, wenn der Spaßfaktor nicht als Begründung zählt.



Das ist ein anderer Punkt. Hier geht es in der Diskussion doch aber darum, ob zugelassene Korridore den C&Rlern Nachteile bereiten.

 Klare Antwort: Nein


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das ist ein anderer Punkt. Hier geht es in der Diskussion doch aber darum, ob zugelassene Korridore den C&Rlern Nachteile bereiten.
> 
> Klare Antwort: Nein


 
 Falsch es geht um " Dicke sollst Du meiden..."

 C&R ist das eigentliche Nebenthema, im eigentlichen Beitrag geht es über die mögliche Bedeutung größerer Fische und eine Möglichkeit (Das Fenster) sie dann ebenso wie den Nachwuchs unter Schutz zu stellen.
 Dann dreht sich im übriegen die Betrachtung völlig.
 Heute versucht man Mindestmaße so zu gestallten das eine Vermehrung sichergestellt ist.
 Bei einem Küchenfenster würden das die Altfische sicherstellen, das Mindestmaß hat *dann* möglicherweise eher etwas mit Nutzung zu tun.
(Oder man schützt eben zweierlei Laicher)

 Das Thema wurde eben nur wie so oft von C&R und Ihren Gegnern gekapert.
 Ich denke nicht, das es viele Beteiligte sind die  den eigentlichen Sinn, vor Augen haben.

 Bei vielen Arten könnte es ein mögliches nützliche Werkzeug sein.
 Beim Karpfen ganz sicher nur sehr selten.
 Ich finde es schlicht zum kotz...., wenn solche Haustiere vor dem möglichen Verzehr bewahrt werden sollen um mit Ihnen zu spielen.
 Wer mit Ihnen spielen möchte, kann das von mir aus tun, aber er sollte nicht vergessen das der Andere es ist, der alles richtig macht.

 Mir fällt es heute schon schwer Karpfenbesatz gegen über Karpfenangler (C&R) und vielen anderen Spezis durchzusetzen.
 Der Normalangler, der auch mal einen Speisekarpfen fangen und essen möchte ist der Leidtragende.
 Der Normalangler ist es aber, der das Maß aller Dinge sein sollte.
 Der Spezi fängt auch noch wenn der Normale nicht mal glaubt das es die Art dort überhaupt gibt.

 Ich finde es völlig falsch, wenn so etwas gemacht wird, damit Spezilein dann noch erfolgreicher spielen darf.
 Gleichzeitig aber nun andere Angler eingeschränkt werden und die Gewässer leiden.
 Küchenmaße bei Karpfen, kann ich mir prima am Bezahlteich (Forellen Puff) vorstellen, denn da gehören sie hin.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde es völlig falsch, wenn so etwas gemacht wird, damit Spezilein dann noch erfolgreicher spielen darf.
> Gleichzeitig aber nun andere Angler eingeschränkt werden und die Gewässer leiden.
> Küchenmaße bei Karpfen, kann ich mir prima am Bezahlteich (Forellen Puff) vorstellen, denn da gehören sie hin.



Die Gewässer leiden nicht unter den 3% Großkarpfen, sondern unter dem Massenbesatz mit Küchenkarpfen!

 Oder willst du mir einreden, die Elbe oder der Main leiden in irgendeiner Weise unter ihrem Karpfenbestand, der fast nur aus großen Tieren besteht?

 Und du scheinst mir nicht zu den tolerantesten Leuten zu zählen, denn sonst wäre es dir Wurscht, was irgendwelche "Spezilein" machen, solange es dich nicht stört.

 Und was die Einschränkung anbelangt: Wir reden hier von Großkarpfen. Warum muss man Tiere oberhalb eines entsprechenden Maßes abschlagen, wenn man weiß, dass andere Leute sie über Jahre herangezogen haben? Ich finde das schlicht egoistisch. So wird das nix mit Gemeinschaft.

 Und erkläre mir mal den Unterschied zwischen einen Karpfenpuff und einem Baggersee/Karpfenweiher, in den jeder Jahr Tonnen Nachschub gekippt werden. Das sind genau genommen alles Puffs. Sonst wären die Gewässer in den stark besiedelten Gebieten nämlich in Kürze leer.

 Die gleichen Leute, die auf der einen Seite C&R ablehnen, auf der anderen Seite aber auch Massenbesatz, fordern Angeln für die breite Masse. Geht nicht, Jungs. Einen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

solange Ihr das immer an C&R festmacht (noch dazu am 100%igen), werdet Ihr nicht auf einen Nenner kommen.:m
( wenn ihr es denn wollt:m)

Die Frage war doch ( un die sollte erst mal losgelöst behandelt werden) macht es Sinn Großfische zu erhalten ( da ist der Karpfen eh ein nicht so gutes Beispiel)

Und wenn schon C&R. wieviel 100 % ige gibt es denn?; das lohnt doch kaum die Diskussion darum, die Masse ist doch bei C&D längst angekommen, ich würde fast sagen, das ist gute anglerische Praxis

Gruß A.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Frage war doch ( un die sollte erst mal losgelöst behandelt werden) macht es Sinn Großfische zu erhalten ( da ist der Karpfen eh ein nicht so gutes Beispiel)



Aus biologischer Sicht ist das bis auf Ausnahmen nicht zu begründen. Ralle hat das hier schon erläutert.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Aus biologischer Sicht ist das bis auf Ausnahmen nicht zu begründen. Ralle hat das hier schon erläutert.



Ja, ich kann ja Lesen|wavey:
Nur für *mich* ist das mindestens ne Pattsituation.
Warum soll das so falsch in Bezug auf Große ( nicht Scheintote) Fische sein? Vielleicht von Fisch zu Fisch verschieden.
Ich denke, je mehr an den Fischen geforscht wird, werden wir noch manche Überraschung erleben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann ja Lesen|wavey:
> Nur für *mich* ist das mindestens ne Pattsituation.
> Warum soll das so falsch in Bezug auf Große ( nicht Scheintote) Fische sein? Vielleicht von Fisch zu Fisch verschieden.
> Ich denke, je mehr an den Fischen geforscht wird, werden wir noch manche Überraschung erleben.
> Gruß A.



Es geht ja erstmal nicht um richtig oder falsch. Es geht darum, dass Küchenfenster den Schutz (angeblich) wichtiger Laichfische sicherstellen sollen.
Karpfen pflanzen sich jedoch in unseren Gewässern in aller Regel nicht fort, daher entfällt das Argument "Laichfisch".

Bei anderen Arten kann das natürlich ein Argument sein. Aber dann kann man es nicht automatisch an Großfischen festmachen, sondern muss die Alterspyramide betrachten. So kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, will man den Bestand einer Art verbessern, eben grade die Altfische verstärkt zu entnehmen.


----------



## Purist (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei anderen Arten kann das natürlich ein Argument sein. Aber dann kann man es nicht automatisch an Großfischen festmachen, sondern muss die Alterspyramide betrachten. So kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, will man den Bestand einer Art verbessern, eben grade die Altfische verstärkt zu entnehmen.



Das kann man auch noch weiter denken.. 
Wenn konsequent das mittlere Alter entnommen wird, bleiben Jungfische und Altfische übrig, die Alten sterben irgendwann, auf natürliche Weise oder durch verangeln, und es rücken so gut wie keine mehr nach. Bei kleinen Gewässern ist dieses Szenario denkbar. Bei großen Gewässern macht das Entnahmefenster schon heute keinen Sinn, wenn dort regelmäßig auch große Altfische gefangen (und entnommen) werden. 
Wo wir wieder bei den Zielfischen wären, die dieses Fenster betriffen sollte. Außer Barsch (gewässerbedingt, bei verbuttetem Bestand), abwandernden Aalen, Huchen, evtl. Bach- und Seeforellen und der Äsche will mir weiterhin keiner einfallen, bei dem es Sinn macht und überhaupt notwendig ist. Wohlwissend, dass Arlinghaus, F&F und co es auf völlig andere Arten abgesehen haben und schon damit hausieren gehen, dass Besatz von Hecht und Zandern quark wäre, selbst dort wo er seit 50 Jahren erfolgreich durchgeführt wird.


----------



## torstenhtr (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

@Purist, @Ralle24:
Dann könnt ihr mir mit Sicherheit wissenschaftliche Publikationen nennen, die eure Thesen stützen.

Arlinghaus mit aktuellen Studien vertritt genau das Gegenteil, vgl. "Die Bedeutung grosser Fische für die Produktivität von Raubfischbeständen – ein Paradigmenwechsel", Zusammenfassung von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Zitat:

"[..] Schließlich lässt sich auch ein drittes wiederkehrendes Argument für den „Kampf auf die Alten“ entkräften: die von einer bestimmten Biomasse Fisch vertilgte Nahrung ist bei kleineren Tieren aufgrund höherer spezifischer Wachstumsraten wesentlich höher als die gleiche Biomasse, wenn sie von grossen Tieren gestellt wird. Computersmodelle, die die Prozesse Wachstum, Sterblichkeit und Reproduktion sowie multiple Dichtabhängigkeiten berücksichtigen und erste empirische Arbeiten aus natürlichen Gewässern zeigen nunmehr deutlich, dass die Schonung sowohl unreifer als auch sehr großer Laichfische (z.B. durch Entnahmefenster) bei rekrutierungslimitierten Raubfischbeständen Erträge stabilisiert oder sogar steigert.[..]"

"[..] Küchenfenster, die eine Kombination aus einem angemessen hohen Mindestmaßes und eine Obermaßes sind, sind daher günstige Fangbestimmungen für die Bewirtschaftung vieler Raubfischbestände, insbesondere in der Angelfischerei.[..]"

Vgl. auch die Präsentation "Selektive Beangelung: Muster,
Auswirkungen und Schlussfolgerungen für das Fischereimanagement" von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus auf S. 63 - dort wird die Küchenfenstermethode als effektivste Form der Bewirtschaftung von Raubfischbeständen dargestellt.

Zu bemerken ist weiterhin das es in diesen Publikationen in der Regel nicht um Karpfen geht. Dies würde in der der Betrachtung relativ wenig Sinn ergeben, da wie richtig bemerkt wurde, Karpfen sich schlecht in Deutschland reproduzieren können und zudem eine Nutztierart sind.

Es gibt zu diesem Thema diverse engl. Publikationen, ich werde evtl. ein paar davon suchen.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und du scheinst mir nicht zu den tolerantesten Leuten zu zählen, denn sonst wäre es dir Wurscht, was irgendwelche "Spezilein" machen, solange es dich nicht stört.
> 
> 
> Und erkläre mir mal den Unterschied zwischen einen Karpfenpuff und einem Baggersee/Karpfenweiher, in den jeder Jahr Tonnen Nachschub gekippt werden. Das sind genau genommen alles Puffs.


 
 Ich denke ich bin sehr tolerant.
 Nur eben nicht, wenn zu Gunsten einer geduldeten Randgruppe, so etwas zum Schutz von Großkarpfen, für Alle durchgesetzt werden soll.
 Mir ist das Verhalten der diversen Gruppen egal, wenn es nicht zu Lasten der Mehrheit oder der Gewässer geht.

 Möglicherweise sind das halt Puffs, oder Fischwirtschaftliche Betriebe.:q
 Aber was den Massenbesatz angeht, der ist nicht überall üblich. Gefühlt wohl eher üblich im Süden.
 Erstaunlicherweise also dort, wo viel mehr von Oben geregelt wird als im Norden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Ich zweifle den Fachverstand von Arlinghaus nicht an. Man kann aber leicht bemerken, dass er sehr tendenziös interpretiert und das ist aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht nicht ganz sauber. 




torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Purist, @Ralle24:
> Dann könnt ihr mir mit Sicherheit wissenschaftliche Publikationen nennen, die eure Thesen stützen.
> 
> Erstens sind das keine Thesen und zweitens braucht man dazu keine "wissenschaftlichen Studien". Es reicht, sich allgemein ein wenig mit Ökologie und Limnologie zu befassen, denn wir bewegen uns in dieser Diskussion im kleinen Einmaleins, in den Grundlagen von Ökologie, Limnologie und Fischwirtschaft.
> ...



Die Krux liegt wohl darin, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob man von einem gesunden Fischbestand spricht, oder von einem möglichst großen Funfaktor. 
Letzteren kann ich natürlich nur dann erzielen, wenn ich große Fische komplett schütze und die negativen Auswirkungen durch Besatz ausgleiche. Den teuren Besatz wiederum muss ich natürlich durch entsprechende Mindestmaße vor dem Zugriff der Angler schützen. Im Grunde ist das nur eine etwas abgemilderte Form von put and take. Auf Deutsch, ein Fischpuff mit größenabhängigem Bleiberecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Angelfischerei reden wir jedoch von Hege, nicht von Bewirtschaftung. Und dabei ist das Ziel eine selbsterhaltende Population, von der nur der Überschuß abgeschöpft wird. Dazu ist wiederum eine intakte Alterspyramide notwendig. Und wieder gilt oben geschriebenes.


Da muss ich doch mal einsprechen:
Ein Angler bewirtschaftet weder, noch hegt er, noch ist das seine Aufgabe...

Er angelt schlicht - ok., ein organisierter Angelfischer angelfischt halt.....

Im Rahmen der vom Bewirtschafter zur Hege oder Bewirtschaftung vorgegeben Richtlinien und Regularien und des jeweils gültigen Landesfischereigesetzes..

Und der Großteil der Angler/organisierten Angelfischer  entnimmt oder setzt eh zurück, wie sie das individuell für richtig halten - solange ihnen keiner über die Schulter schaut dabei halt..

Da können sich Gesetzgeber, Bewirtschafter und Wissenschaftler auf den Kopp stellen und mit dem Schwanz wackeln - das werden die nie in den Griff kriegen ;-))))


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Wenn es wirklich um den Fischbestand gehen würde müsste das alles ganz anders geregelt werden: einen Stüchzahenbegenzung pro Gewässer-die wenn erreicht jegliches Angeln auf die Fischart untersagt.
Ist natürlich leider nicht Praxsistauglich-sonnst müsste über den Gewässer eine Anzeigetafel hängen mit der noch erlaubten Fischmenge/Grösse


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Grins - erstens nicht Stückzahl, sondern fischige Bio*masse*, sprich Gewicht...

Zweitens gibt's gar nicht so viel Kontrolleure, um sowas auch nur ansatzweise durchzusetzen, siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch mal einsprechen:
> Ein Angler bewirtschaftet weder, noch hegt er, noch ist das seine Aufgabe...
> 
> Er angelt schlicht - ok., ein organisierter Angelfischer angelfischt halt.....
> ...


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grins - erstens nicht Stückzahl, sondern fischige Bio*masse*, sprich Gewicht...
> 
> Zweitens gibt's gar nicht so viel Kontrolleure, um sowas auch nur ansatzweise durchzusetzen, siehe auch:



Hatte auch geschrieben Stück/Grösse-Gewicht ist an eine Gewisse Größe gebunden- grosse abweichungen gibt es nur bei Nahrungsprobleme/Überschüsse.

Die Sache mit den Kontrollen ist eigentlich immer angesagt-denn was nüten überhaupt Masse wenn es genug Personen mit Angelgerät gibt (für mich sind das keine Angler)die auf Regeln pfeffen und nur an sich denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Je mehr unsinnige Regeln, desto mehr Regelbrecher....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=247694

Zum Thema selber:
Je nach Gewässer und Fischart KANN ein Entnahmefenster zur Bewirtschaftung/Hege sehr sinnvoll sein und Besatzkosten massiv drücken bzw. sich selbst erhaltende Bestände stützen und Besatz komplett überflüssig machen..

Wenn es daher möglich wäre, ein solches Entnahmefenster (ist ja eh wieder je nach Bundesland/Fischereigesetz komplett unterschiedlich, ob, und wenn ja wie, man das machen kann) an entsprechenden Gewässern für bestimmte Arten rechtssicher einführen zu KÖNNEN, wäre das wünschenswert.

Würde daraus ein Zwang werden, dass das überall so gemacht gehört, unabhängig von Gewässer und Fischart, wärs nur ein weiteres, sinnloses Fischereigesetz mit einem Verbot mehr (grundsätzlich keine Entnahme großer Fische)..

Und das braucht kein Mensch, kein Angler und nicht mal ein organisierter Angelfischer..

Diese Möglichkeit aber rechtssicher in bestimmten Fällen verwenden zu KÖNNEN (nicht MÜSSEN!!!), das jedoch fände ich klasse..


----------



## daci7 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Purist schrieb:


> [...]Wohlwissend, dass Arlinghaus, F&F und co es auf völlig andere Arten abgesehen haben und schon damit hausieren gehen, dass Besatz von Hecht und Zandern quark wäre, selbst dort wo er seit 50 Jahren erfolgreich durchgeführt wird.



Man kann Besatz nicht 50 Jahre erfolgreich durchführen. *Entweder* man besetzt erfolgreich, *oder* man besetzt 50 Jahre - beides geht nicht.

Man kann allerdings 50 Jahre lang versuchen, durch Besatz einen Bestand aufzubauen und offensichtlich daran scheitern, da das Gewässer oder die Gegebenheiten diesen gewünschten Bestand nicht zulassen - das gilt für gewisse (gewünschte) Fischarten und Bestandsdichten. Wenn man seit 50 Jahren besetzt, so bietet as Gewässer offensichtlich nicht die Möglichkeiten für den gewünschten Bestand/die gewünschte Artzusammensetzung.

Solange das Kredo lautet sich "Bestandsschutz", "Arterhaltung" und "Gewässerökologie" auf die Fahne zu schreiben und das Gegenteil zu praktizieren kommen wir hier nicht weiter


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Diese Möglichkeit aber rechtssicher in bestimmten Fällen verwenden zu KÖNNEN (nicht MÜSSEN!!!), das jedoch fände ich klasse..



Si isses, und zwar schon heute.
Wenn man der Fischereibehörde nachweisen kann, dass ein Entnahmefenster zur Erhaltug oder Stützung eines Bestandes notwendig ist, wird diese das nicht verweigern.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



daci7 schrieb:


> Man kann Besatz nicht 50 Jahre erfolgreich durchführen. *Entweder* man besetzt erfolgreich, *oder* man besetzt 50 Jahre - beides geht nicht.
> 
> Man kann allerdings 50 Jahre lang versuchen, durch Besatz einen Bestand aufzubauen und offensichtlich daran scheitern, da das Gewässer oder die Gegebenheiten diesen gewünschten Bestand nicht zulassen - das gilt für gewisse (gewünschte) Fischarten und Bestandsdichten. Wenn man seit 50 Jahren besetzt, so bietet as Gewässer offensichtlich nicht die Möglichkeiten für den gewünschten Bestand/die gewünschte Artzusammensetzung.
> 
> Solange das Kredo lautet sich "Bestandsschutz", "Arterhaltung" und "Gewässerökologie" auf die Fahne zu schreiben und das Gegenteil zu praktizieren kommen wir hier nicht weiter



Treffend bemerkt.#6


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es geht ja erstmal nicht um richtig oder falsch. Es geht darum, dass Küchenfenster den Schutz (angeblich) wichtiger Laichfische sicherstellen sollen.
> Karpfen pflanzen sich jedoch in unseren Gewässern in aller Regel nicht fort, daher entfällt das Argument "Laichfisch".
> 
> Bei anderen Arten kann das natürlich ein Argument sein. Aber dann kann man es nicht automatisch an Großfischen festmachen, sondern muss die Alterspyramide betrachten. So kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, will man den Bestand einer Art verbessern, eben grade die Altfische verstärkt zu entnehmen.



Ralle, bei der Interpretation bin ich bei Dir.
Gruß A.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle, bei der Interpretation bin ich bei Dir.
> Gruß A.


 
 Was den Karpfen angeht ich auch.

 Was die Alterspyramide angeht weniger.
 Das ist wohl eher ein Denkmodel, halt so etwas wie viel Nachwuchs und nur sehr wenige Elterntiere.

 Das muss aber nicht bedeuten das es natürlich gleichmäßig ansteigt.
 Bei vielen Arten finden die eigentlichen Verluste in den ersten Jahren statt und dann bleiben die Verluste über Jahre erstaunlich gering.
 Erfahrungen und halt gesund zu sein, erhalten dann die Alttiere.
 (Das mag bei Fischen wenig Erforscht sein, aber bei anderen Arten immer wieder nachgewiesen. Krähenvögel z.B)

 Bei den Fischen ging es halt lange um das Wachstum, die wachsen halt später immer schlechter weil sie ab der Geschlechtsreife viel Energie in die Fortpflanzung stecken.

 Da beißen sich also die Anschauungen aus der Fischzucht und Mindestmaße nun schon.
 Einmal sollen die Fische möglichst noch laichen, in der Mast wird aber alles versucht sie gar nicht erst zur Laichreife kommen zu lassen. 
 (Da werden schon mal Eier so behandelt das möglichst nie Laichprodukte gebildet werden, auch späte Laichreife war immer auch ein Zuchtziel)
 Aber das wird ja alles bekannt sein, Jeder der Besatzfische erwirbt wird es ja wissen, was er besetzt.

 Oft soll auch lediglich ein Überaltern vermieden werden, was aber macht so ein überalterter Großhecht ?
 So ein überalterter Fisch, verhindert eben auch das Überaltern der größeren Futterfische und schafft Platz für kleiner Arten, wenn Er z.B größere Brachsen frisst.
 Er schafft Nischen, für den Nachwuchs und kleiner Arten.
 Kleinere Arten wurden in der Fischerei oft lediglich als Unkraut gesehen, das es zu vermeiden galt.

 Aus der Fischerei stammt auch der Spruch:" Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer".
 Das mag man zweierlei bedeuten, aber eins sagt es immer aus.
 Der natürliche Zustand wurde als nicht nötig oder falsch betrachtet. 

 Ich denke es ist kein Zufall, das nun wo in der F.Wissenschaft nicht mehr nur Fischerei und Zucht eine Rolle spielen, erstmalig der Sinn auch größerer und älterer Fische neu bewertet wird.
 Ganz sicher ist diese Wertung naturnäher.
 Ein Grund mehr Angelfischerei für nachhaltiger als Berufsfischerei zu halten , wenn so eben selbst die Wissenschaftliche Betrachtung beeinflusst wird.:q 
 Ältere schlechter wachsende Großfische sind halt natürlich, Ertrag, F.Q, Besatz sind alles Begriffe der Fischerei.

 Die Natur selbst verschwendet nur selten etwas, warum also gibt es solche Altfische, wenn Sie den gar nicht wichtig für den Erhalt einer Art sind?

 Wir sind oft nur zu dumm ,zu erkennen wo der Sinn ist, wenn wir natürliche Zustände verbessern wollen.
 Für so komplexe Abläufe reicht unser Köpfchen leider meist nicht.
 Darum eben auch vereinfachte Denkmodelle, die aber eben nur Denkmodelle sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Geiles Posting, unterschreibe ich so..


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was die Alterspyramide angeht weniger.
> Das ist wohl eher ein Denkmodel, halt so etwas wie viel Nachwuchs und nur sehr wenige Elterntiere.
> 
> Ein Denkmodell ????
> ...



Wer redet denn davon, natürliche Zustände verbessern zu wollen? Natürliche Zustände müssten wir in den meisten unserer Gewässer erst mal wieder einführen. Sprich z.B. die Finger vom Besatz lassen. 
Nutze Dein Köpfchen doch erstmal dazu festzustellen, in welche Richtung Du argumentieren möchtest. Du wirfst nämlich andauernd Fischwirtschaft und Ökologie durcheinander. Und das geht nunmal nicht zusammen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

@Ralle 24 :q

 Wenn man eine andere Meinung nicht versteht, kann es zweierlei bedeuten.
 Entweder ist sie falsch, oder...
 Darum möglicherweise eben Denkmodelle.
 Es ist zu komplex, man kann es eher ahnen als verstehen, möglicherweise im Ansatz begreifen aber kaum beschreiben können.

 Ich habe keine Lust auf alles einzugehen, aber ein 5 Kg Brachse ist so normal wie ein 23 kg Hecht.:m


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Purist, @Ralle24:
> Dann könnt ihr mir mit Sicherheit wissenschaftliche Publikationen nennen, die eure Thesen stützen.
> 
> Arlinghaus mit aktuellen Studien vertritt genau das Gegenteil, vgl. "Die Bedeutung grosser Fische für die Produktivität von Raubfischbeständen – ein Paradigmenwechsel", Zusammenfassung von Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus, Zitat:
> ...




Fazit : viel heiße Luft und der Veröffentlicher bewegt sich eher im Bereich der "Ich bin Professsor und habe Recht" - Mentalität als in umlegbarer, zweifelsfreier, wissenschaftlich fundierter Ergebnisforschung.

Zu wenig.

Auf der Gehaltsliste von Angelmagazinen zu stehen birgt (für mich) auch ein gewisses Geschmäckle in sich.


Nochmal : die Alterspyramide ist entscheidend sowie das betrachtete Gewässer - für den Bestand sind *alle* Laichfische wichtig - besonders die mittlere Schicht, da sie die *Masse an Laich* im Gewässer freisetzt .

Nicht die 10 "Meterzander", die im Jahr gefangen werden sind wichtig, sondern die *Gesamtproduktivität* der Individuen.

Ich halte das Küchenfenster daher für eine nur individuell auf das konkrete Einzelgewässer bezogene Maßnahme und auch  nur zeitlich begrenzt für vertretbar...generell allerdings wie hier gefordert als Mittel , einen möglichst stabilen Großfischbestand zu erhalten, für wirksam - hauptsächlich aus Verdienstgründen - sei es aus Protz oder monetären Begehrlichkeiten.

Blos blöd, das die gesamte "normale" Anglerschaft dadurch geschädigt wird.

Die Küchenfenster , die gesetzlich aufgehoben wurden, weisen die Forderung nach eben Diesen , klar zurück.




Für die Bestandsschonung:
Viel wirksamer wäre bspw. - auf kontrollierbare Einzelgewässer wie Vereinsgewässer bezogen - eine für jeden Angler verbindliche ,* jährlich festgelegte, Gesamtfangmenge.*

Möchte man die Bestände generell schonen, bietet sich noch ein Angelverbot/Angelverzicht an - also Gewässersperre.

R.S.


----------



## torstenhtr (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



> Erstens sind das keine Thesen und zweitens braucht man dazu keine "wissenschaftlichen Studien". Es reicht, sich allgemein ein wenig mit Ökologie und Limnologie zu befassen, denn wir bewegen uns in dieser Diskussion im kleinen Einmaleins, in den Grundlagen von Ökologie, Limnologie und Fischwirtschaft.


Argumente sollte man belegen können, damit z.B. ich als Leser sie nachvollziehen kann. Nur sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt zu haben genügt nicht. Hier in dem speziellen Fall würden zudem Kenntnisse des Forschungsgebieters der Populationsdynamik sinnvoll sein.
Eine These, die von dir ohne Begründung in den Raum gestellt wurde war: "So kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, will man den Bestand einer Art verbessern, eben grade die Altfische verstärkt zu entnehmen."



> Die von Dir angeführten Zitate belegen sehr schön, wie Arlinghaus manipulierend uralte Grundlagen in einem neuen Licht erscheinen lassen will.


Es in der Wissenschaft durchaus üblich, alte schon bekannte Fakten neu zu kombinieren.



> Auf der Zeitachse nehmen kleinere Fische daher mehr Nahrung zu sich und wandeln diese zu einem sehr großen Teil in Masse um. Je größer ein Fisch wird, um so mehr Nahrung benötigt er um an Gewicht zuzulegen, da er den größten Teil der Nahrung für die Aufrechterhaltung seiner organischen Funktionen aufbraucht. Bezogen auf das KG Fisch und über die Zeitachse, benötigt ein Großer Fisch ergo wesentlich mehr Nahrung, als ein kleinerer.


Das war nicht die Aussage. Es ging darum, das Vorurteil zu entkräften, dass Großfische aufgrund ihrer vertilgten Nahrung aus dem Gewässer entfernt werden sollten - da bezogen auf die Biomasse größere Fische relativ gesehen weniger Nahrung aufnehmen (weil sie ein kleineres spezifisches Wachstum besitzen). Vgl. die Aussage aus der Zusammenfassung von Arlinghaus: "Hartnäckig hält sich die Meinung, gute fischereiliche Praxis sei die scharfe Befischung und großer Tiere zur Ertragsmaximierung."

Dies war auch nur eines von ihm Diskutierten Dogmen, vgl. auch [Arlinghaus2007]:



> Dogma 1: Überfischung im Süßwasser vollzieht sich nur unter kommerziellen Bedingungen, wenn überhaupt
> Dogma 2: Fischbestände sind durch Kompensationsmechanismen weitgehend immun gegen Befischung
> Dogma 3: Gute fachliche Praxis ist scharfe Befischung großer und alter Tiere und Ertragsmaximierung


Diese Behauptungen kritisch zu hinterfragen, ist Bestandteil aktueller Forschung.



> Eine generelle, höhere Schutzwürdigkeit großer Fische lässt sich daraus nicht ableiten.


Ich denke nicht, das dies so in den von mir bisher gelesenen Studien so behauptet wurde.



> Das bedeutet aber nichts anderes, als dass in einem Gewässer die Alterspyramide durch ein Übermaß an Fischen mittlerer Größe aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist. Dann macht ein Küchenfenster zum Schutz der jungen und älteren Generationen,


Das ist eine Behauptung von dir, aber nicht Mittelpunkt der Forschung.



> Für die "Bewirtschaftung", soso. "Bewirtschafung" bedeutet Ertragsmaximierung.


Der Name dieses Unterforums lautet "Gewässergütebestimmung und Bewirtschaftung" und natürlich diskutieren wir hier über Bewirtschaftung. Deine Aussage "Bewirtschaftung" bedeutet Ertragsmaximierung ist falsch. Ertragsmaximierung ist *ein* mögliches Optimierungskriterium der Bewirtschaftung, jedoch nicht Inhalt der Studien, über die wir hier diskutieren.
Eine mögliche Definition für Bewirtschaftung ist: "Unter Bewirtschaftung versteht man die sinnvolle und wertschöpfende Nutzung von vorhandenen Ressourcen." (vgl. Wikipedia). Als wertschöpfene Nutzung kann auch gelten, das Gewässer für Angler attraktiver zu gestalten bei gleichzeitig möglichst naturnaher Alterstruktur der Fische ohne übermäßig in Besatz investieren zu müssen. Dies ist einer der Kernpunkte der Studien, die sich mit dem "Küchenfenster" (engl. harvest slot) beschäftigen, vgl. [Arlinghaus2010]:



> It is particularly unsuitable as a universal objective for recreational angling fisheries, because many anglers value the body size of fish as memorable trophies or enjoy other body size-related determinants of angling quality (e.g., a challenging fight with a large fish) more than maximized harvest biomass (Arlinghaus, 2006).


Die Fragestellung lautet, wie kann man unter dieser Prämisse Entnahmeeinschränkungen möglichst optimal gestalten. In [Arlinghaus2010] wurde diese Fragestellung anhand des Beispiels des Hechts (Esox lucius L.) mit Hilfe eines populationsdynamischen Modells theoretisch untersucht. Man ist hier zu folgendem Schluss gelangt:



> Our study results in terms of population and fishery benefits of protecting large pike from recreational exploitation emphasize the superiority of a moderately wide HSL-Ls of 45–<=80 cm over a low MinL-L of 45 cm for managing pike effectively maintaining the population and large fish in the stock while benefiting the fishery. If both population-level and fishery benefits are jointly considered, such HSL-Ls were also found to be superior to MinL-L of 50–60 cm or larger, particularly if exploitation is intense.


In dieser Analyse war das Brittelmaß (hierbei optimal 45-80cm) gegenüber dem Mindestmaß klar überlegen, wenn es sich um die Erhaltung älterer Fische und einer naturnahen Altersstruktur handelt. Diese Untersuchungen wurden in [Gwinn2013] auf weitere Fischarten ausgedehnt, wie Zander, Barsch, Forelle usw. Hier ist man zu einem ähnlichen Schluss gelangt:



> Therefore, we suggest that a new perspective on managing recreational fisheries using length-based management tools is needed in situations where both harvest numbers and trophy catch matter to stakeholders. Under these conditions, rather than relying on retention of large fish to maximize biomass yields, we contend that HS regulations will provide the most favourable compromise among multiple fisheries and conservation objectives.


In [Arlinghaus2007] werden auf S. 71 verschiedene Möglichkeiten "des Erhalts und der Förderung von Fischbeständen bei starkem Angeldruck" diskutiert. Und eine der Möglichkeiten ist das Brittelmaß, das einen Kompromiss gegenüber Besatz, Angelverboten, Schongebieten darstellt. Dies wurde auch schon von anderen Autoren zuvor betrachtet, in [ConnoverMunch2002] z.B. heisst es, das das Mindestmaß als Mittel der Bewirtschaftung überdacht werden sollte.

Natürlich kann es sein, das solche Erkenntnisse in Medien wie n-tv etwas "reißerisch" dargestellt werden, aber Klappern gehört zum Handwerk ..

Quellen:

[Arlinghaus2007] "Selektive Beangelung: Muster, Auswirkungen und Schlussfolgerungen für das Fischereimanagement", R. Arlinghaus, Präsentation Vortrag VDSF, 2007 

[Arlinghaus2010] "The conservation and fishery benefits of protecting large pike ( Esox lucius L.) by harvest regulations in recreational fishing", R. Arlinghaus, S. Matsumura, U. Dieckmann - Biological Conservation, 2010 - Elsevier

[Gwinn2013] "Rethinking length-based fisheries regulations: the value of protecting old and large fish with harvest slots", Daniel C. Gwinn, Micheal S. Allen, Fiona D. Johnston, Paul Brown, Charles R. Todd, Robert Arlinghaus, Wiley, 2013

[ConnoverMunch2002] "Sustaining Fisheries Yields Over Evolutionary Time Scales", David O. Conover, Stephan B. Munch, Science, 2002


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Argumente sollte man belegen können, damit z.B. ich als Leser sie nachvollziehen kann.
> 
> Muss ich die Schriften des Aristoteles zitieren, wenn ich behaupte dass die Erde keine Scheibe ist? Ich denke dass die allgemeinen Erkenntnisse der Forschung nicht mehr literarisch belegt sein müssen. Wenn man hingegen anzweifelt, sind belege sicher sinnvoll.
> 
> ...



Wie schon in ähnlichen Threads zu diesem Thema werfe ich Arlinghaus eine mangelnde Differenzierung vor. Es entsteht der Eindruck, dass seine Studien das Ziel haben, C&R und Besatzsünden zu rechtfertigen. 
Es mag durchaus sein, dass es unter den Anglern genügend Geister gibt, die dabei begeistert in die Hände klatschen. Der Naturschutz hat durchweg eine wesentlich höhere Anzahl fachlich hervorragend ausgebildeter Menschen, die das nicht nur durchschauen, sondern - selbst wenn es nicht das Arlinghaussche Ziel sein sollte - seine Aussagen mit einem milden Lächen beiseite legen, wodurch seine sicher gut gemeinte Lobbyarbeit verpufft. 
Das ist in so fern Schade, als dass wir fachkompetente Leute wie Arlinghaus auf Seiten der angler dringend benötigen. Jedoch mit wissenschaftlich seriösem Auftreten.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Es gibt viele Einflussmöglichkeiten für ein Gewässer.
Vom Wetter bis sonstwas.
Wissenschaftlich schwer erfassbar, es gibt Richtwerte.
Wir schätzen immer, was garade richtig sein konnte.
Dann kommt es ja auch auf die Ziele an die man hat.Ich bin eigentlich immer für eine gesunde Mischung. Eine richtige Formel gibts da nicht.
Der eine nimmt den grossen mit, der andere nicht.
Einer nimmt den kleinen mit (massig), der andere nicht.
Damit passt mir die Bewirtschaftung eines Gewässers ganz grob gesehen schon mal. Und ein Hecht mit 120cm hat mit 80cm ja auch schon abgelaicht. Die gleichen Gene.
Man muss nicht alles verstehen (eh keine Chance) was Unterwasser abgeht, aber schön das sich einige dafür interessieren. Für zuviele hört die Natur an der Wasseroberfläche schon auf.:r


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Einflussmöglichkeiten für ein Gewässer.
> Vom Wetter bis sonstwas.
> Wissenschaftlich schwer erfassbar, es gibt Richtwerte.
> Wir schätzen immer, was garade richtig sein konnte.
> ...




Eben - die gewässer*spezifische* Dynamik kann nicht  in einfachen Computermodellen abgebildet werden, geschweige denn kann eine simple wissenschaftliche Betrachtung Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit haben.

Die natürliche Dynamik stellt sich bspw. in jährlich mitunter schwankenden Reproduktionsraten dar , die exogenen Variablen unterliegen.

Das KANN nicht allgemeingültig -noch dazu nur im Modell- abgebildet werden.

Wissenschaftliche Modelle sind in Ordnung - daraus natürliche  allgemeine Gültigkeiten abzuleiten, nicht.

Da wird die Abgrenzung zum Lobbyismus , Populismus , subjektivem Ableiten zu dünn.

Wissenschaftliches Arbeiten sollte m.M. nach Ergebnisse objektiv und neutral interpretieren.

R.S.

P.S: stimme Ralle natürlich in großem Umfang zu.


----------



## Perca3.0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

*Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir die beantworten.*
  torstenhtr zitiert in #157


  “[..]dass die Schonung sowohl unreifer als auch sehr großer Laichfische (z.B. durch Entnahmefenster) bei rekrutierungslimitierten Raubfischbeständen Erträge stabilisiert oder sogar steigert.[..]"
*Was sind rekrutierungslimitierte Raubfischbestände?*


  nochmal zum gleichen Zitat (letzter Teil):
  “[..]Erträge stabilisiert oder sogar steigert.[..]"
*Was ist mit Erträgen gemeint?* 


Petri!


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Die Betrachtungen beim Zwischenmaß sind verflucht festgefahren...|supergri

 Aber es ist doch recht einfach.
 Wenn es einem Bewirtschafter vor Ort sinnvoll erscheint so etwas zum Schutz der Lebensgemeinschaften in einem Gewässer zu tun, muss  dieses auch möglich sein.

 Wenn es lediglich gemacht wird um Großfische als Angelfische häufiger fangen zu können, kann man es als falsch bezeichnen oder wie schon geschehen auch aufheben.

 Das aber immer zu unterstellen, ist genau so falsch wie so etwas allgemein zu fordern.
 Man muss es einfach zunächst mal gedanklich vom C&R trennen.
 C&R ist halt verboten (Tierschutz), auch wenn es oft geduldet wird. (Das ist vielen, überhaupt nicht bewusst)
 Auch der Besatz in Fanggröße zur baldigen Entnahme ist verboten. (Eingewöhnungsfasen mit Angelverboten sind nur rechtliche Feigenblätter)
 Selbst Schäden durch Überbesatz, oder falsche Arten, könnte man wohl zur Anzeige bringen.

 Über etwas was so oder so verboten ist, braucht man gar nicht zu diskutieren.
 (Wenn das trotzdem nötig ist, stimmt etwas nicht)

 Wenn man es getrennt betrachtet, kann es halt im Einzelfall Anwendung finden.
 Einzelfall, weil jegliche Einschränkung eine Begründung haben sollte.
 Warum braucht man überhaupt Mindestmaße?
 Die braucht man nur, wenn man voraussetzt das die Art ohne diesen zusätzlichen Schutz überfischt wird.
 Ein zusätzliches Fenstermaß, erweitert den Schutz dann lediglich.
  Das aber ein Schutz nötig ist, wurde schon bei Einführung des Mindestmaßes angenommen.
 Wenn ein Mindestmaß vorhanden ist und zusätzlich Besatz eingebracht wird, setzt man quasi voraus, das der Bestand trotzdem zu stark genutzt wird.
 Das schreit förmlich, nach weiterer Einschränkung.

 Die ganzen Überlegungen zur Vererbung, besseren Überlebenserfolg, sind mehr zusätzliche Gedankengänge.

 Was natürlich ist, oder welchen Einfluss z.B größere Hechte auf andere Lebensgemeinschaften haben, ist dann ein weiterer Punkt.

 Wer sich ernsthaft mit den letzten beiden Punkten beschäftigt, mag da Handlungsbedarf sehen.
 Wer das nicht tut, sollte aber auch nicht behaupten, das sich davon keine Begründungen ableiten ließen.

 .
 Darum mag ich es halt nicht wenn so ein Fenstermaß mal eben, in falsch oder richtig,  von Anglern unterschieden wird.

 Nicht selten kommt ja zur Sprache das vieles was die Fischereilehrgänge vermitteln  unnötig erscheint , um aber so etwas wie Vererbung und Veränderungen von Lebensgemeinschaften zu erahnen, braucht´s dann doch ungleich mehr Wissen.
 Mehr als in wenigen Jahren gelernt werden kann, die paar Stunden Unterricht reichen da wohl kaum aus.
 Ich habe erahnen geschrieben, weil nur ein Depp glaubt ,so etwas umfassend wissen zu können,   denke ich .




*Schon die Umsetzung ist nicht mal eben.*

 Man muss dann auch C&R neu bewerten.

 Man muss es vor allem erst einmal durchsetzen, das ein K.Fenster vor Ort auch umgesetzt wird. 
 (Einschließlich dessen, das die Laicher dann als möglicher Beifang auch überleben. Beim Zander und Forelle ja nicht immer selbstverständlich)

 Denkbar auch das in einem schlechten Jahr mal die Gr. Laichfische alle mal einfach ausfallen (z.B verhungern), man also angewiesen ist auf kleinere Laicher.
 (Auch diese Größe braucht Schutz)

 Möglichweise muss man teilweise auch mal eingreifen, wenn wegen zu vieler Großfische das Aufkommen von Küchenfischen verbessert werden soll.

 Mal eben, wird das nur etwas, aus Sicht der Angler die so hoffen mehr größere Fische dann mit C&R fangen zu können.
 Das aber ist eben nicht der Gedanke, denn dann bringt es nur wieder rechtliche Probleme, mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.

 Ich finde es aber auch mies, dann Leute loszuschicken um Recht durchzusetzen und gleichzeitig zu hoffen , das sie dann nicht zu genau hinsehen.
 Das aber ist oft der Wunsch, mehr Kontrollen am Wasser, aber bitte ohne Einschränkungen dessen was man selbst macht.






 Ganz klar, ich bin da hin und her gerissen.|uhoh:

 Halt Gegner so etwas allgemein zu vertreten.
 Aber Befürworter, das als Möglichkeit nutzen zu können. (Ohne gleich mit C&R in Verbindung gebracht zu werden)


----------



## Gardenfly (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Das Hauptproblem sind eher die Angler die glauben durch die Mitgliedschaft/Gastkartenkauf haben sie ein unerschöpfliches Reservoir an Frischfisch.
Man bräuchte nicht zusätzlich regulieren/verbieten wenn man Verantwortung fürs Angelgewässer entwickeln würde.
In meiner Jugend hatten wir an unseren Fluss eine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft die sich beherrschen konnte nur soviel Fisch mitzunehmen wie verwertet wird (hatten keine Fangbeschränkungen).
Dann Änderte sich die Geisteshaltung zu: jeder ist des anderen Wolf 

Nur noch raffen und laut zetern das nicht genug gefangen wird sind die Folge.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> *Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen. Vieleicht könnt ihr mir die beantworten.*
> torstenhtr zitiert in #157
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe den Sinn richtig verstanden und auch so wieder gegeben zu haben.|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...
> Möglicherweise gar oben wieder leicht breiter werdend.
> Also nicht unähnlich einem kaputten Weinglases, wo der Kelch fehlt.



Moin, wie soll die Pyramide oben wieder breiter werden -naturnah muss es doch nach oben immer dünner werden; einige Einschnitte in wenigen Jahrgängen mal außen vor gelassen.|kopfkrat Bzw. selbst hier kommen mit älter werden der Jahrgänge keine gleich alten Fische mehr zum Jahrgang hinzu.

Grüße JK


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

#6Stimmt, weil ich Alter mal wieder mit Größe gleichsetzte.
 Ist natürlich Mist, aber so zeige ich halt auch, wie leicht man Größe mit Alter verbindent.#d
 (Sollte ich gleich mal ändern)

 Altersmäßig kann da nichts mehr zukommen.
 Aber die werden halt irgendwann nicht mehr größer.
 Dort angepasst an die Bedingungen des Gewässers ist dann Sense, dort werden dann ähnlich große, aber unterschiedlich alte Fische zu finden sein.
 Bis halt Ihr Alter es deckelt. 

 Ändern sich die Bedingungen, wachsen sie wieder oder versterben.

 So weit meine Theorie.


----------



## Purist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Dort angepasst an die Bedingungen des Gewässers ist dann Sense, dort werden dann ähnlich große, aber unterschiedlich alte Fische zu finden sein.



Womit wir wieder bei Denkfehlern wären, weswegen ein Entnahmefenster (als Alternative für Besatzmaßnahmen) viel zu einseitig ist. Die Umweltbedingungen können schon alleine dafür sorgen, dass es keine oder kaum Großfische einer Art gibt. Dafür bedarf es weder Berufsfischern noch Anglern.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Darum ist es ja so wichtig, das man es nicht verbindlich und allgemein festmacht.
 Ein Großfisch kann eben ein 70cm Hecht oder einer von weit über einen Meter sein.
 Und auch das kann sich seltener, in einem Gewässer von Jahr zu Jahr ändern.


----------



## Perca3.0 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Dicke sollst du meiden - Angelirrtum entlarvt*

Bernd 2000, grundsätzlich stimm ich vielen oder den meisten Aussagen in deinen Beiträgen zu.

Bei meinen Definitionsfragen war ich jedoch an kurzen präzisen Definitionen interessiert. 

Also du denkst:
*Rekrutierungslimitierte Raubfischbestände *sind *Bestände bei denen die Anzahl der nachwachsenden Fische begrenzt ist*.

Und :
*Erträge* bedeutet *die Menge Fisch die genutzt werden kann*

Ich hab die Ausgangsfrage gestellt, da das *zwei zentrale Begrifflichkeiten* sind  auf deren Bedeutung wir uns erst mal einigen müssen um nicht aneinander  vorbeizureden. 

*Daher an die Andern von euch:* Glaubt ihr auch, dass *Arlinghaus* *"Rekrutierungslimitiert*" und *"Erträge" *wie oben dargestellt definiert?

Mir ist obige Definition etwas zu schwammig (nicht böse gemeint).  

Ich fänds cool wenn wir da noch etwas mehr Präzision reinbringen könnten. Bitte keine ewig langen Ausführungen, nur die Begriffe kurz (nach Arlinghaus) definieren.

Petri!


----------



## Nelson (20. Juni 2015)

*Interessante Studie*

Hier mal etwas aus der Wissenschaft, was für uns Angler sicher sehr, sehr interessant sein sollte.

http://www.azonline.de/Welt/Vermisc...n-kapitaler-Fische-vorteilhaft-fuer-Bestaende


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Interessante Studie*



Nelson schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas aus der Wissenschaft, was für uns Angler sicher sehr, sehr interessant sein sollte.
> 
> http://www.azonline.de/Welt/Vermisc...n-kapitaler-Fische-vorteilhaft-fuer-Bestaende



Damit begann es aber -ist die selbe Studie


----------

